# [OOC] Pathfinder: Iron Gods



## Guest 11456 (Sep 19, 2014)

Iron Gods Adventure Path 







*OOC:*


:

Player - Character:
perrinmiller - human gunslinger (pistolero)
Graybeard - human oracle
Kaodi - human arcanist
CanadienneBacon - ratfolk rogue
Shayuri - android slayer
NPC - human cleric

RG
IC


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2014)

Aw, no androids? 

Alrighty, looking at a human gunslinger or perhaps spellslinger...must consider that...with the Against the Technical League campaign trait.

Details to follow shortly!


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 20, 2014)

Are the hybrid classes fair game?


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2014)

If arcanist is unavailable then I guess I will have to consider an alternative, though the general concept of the character I posted in the other thread will still be fine I think. Lawful neutral instead of lawful evil might not be ideal, but hardly a deal-breaker. The high stats though definitely provide for some more options.


----------



## grtrtle (Sep 20, 2014)

I am interested in this, and would like to offer a human cleric of Erastil, with Robot Slayer as the campaign trait. Will supply background over the weekend.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Very interested. I'm undecided on class, however, and might wait to see what everyone else does and fill in where needed. 

Anyone want to prep in unison? Siblings, friends, associates?


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 20, 2014)

I originally was going to jump in with @_*Kaodi*_ and do some kind of Sherlock/Watson investigation team.

What if we were ALL some kind of CSI / Ghost Hunters / research / investigation team?

I might go straight-up Elven or Halfling Rogue if the hybrids are unavailable.  Every game I play I want to be a bard, but I'm trying to break that habit... slightly. :3

Alchemists seem interesting but by itself I don't see its possible relevance to the adventure.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> What if we were ALL some kind of CSI / Ghost Hunters / research / investigation team?




Sounds like a cool idea. Technologists, maybe with a church or noble sponsor? I could even see the noble him/herself joining the team or at least providing an emissary or close representative. A bunch of first-level adventurers sounds like it would fall into the 'young noble's folly' category, but we could also be a church's B-team. Even a group of like-minded individuals who are interested in alien artifacts or leveraging the technology of Numeria into their own personal pursuits.

We also have a cleric of Erastil in the party, assuming we all make it in you could also approach a party from  a Luddite/anti-tech angle. 

Or, maybe that's the thing that would make the cleric unique in the group - a group of researchers who all thirst for technology yet bring someone along who doesn't share their fervor but is extremely skilled at breaking tech when it goes afoul, that would make for an interesting tension.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2014)

My character is definitely not anti-tech.

Going for more of a crazy pyro inventor sort. The kind that would normally be a gnome, but is in fact this time a human.


----------



## grtrtle (Sep 21, 2014)

Casting Wall of Text...

Here's the background I thought of for Aja, the human cleric of Erastil:

_Aja’s eyes scanned over the parchment closely, before dropping into the chair with a heavy thud. She had expected a more routine promotion from her apprenticeship, to the regular travel teams to provide for and protect Torch and the surrounding environs against these technical aberrations. If she understood the missive correctly, she has instead been assigned to join a team in investigating the caves below the Torch. Surely this couldn’t be to uncover what may have caused the ceasing of the flame. Shouldn’t such an assignment fall to a more senior, more experience member of the Order?_

The Reinfalls were without child, a condition that pained Marla and Kharl Reinfall greatly. They brought their desire for a fuller family before Erastil ceaselessly, and to them Aja was born. To this date, Marla and Kharl maintain Aja was a blessing from Erastil. Aja was offered to the Erastil Order in Torch, for education and guidance. Aja proved a quick and gifted study, learning the clerical ways and winning approval from her teachers. In time, she entered training with one of the travel teams, tasked to care for and safeguard the natural creations against the technical aberrations. As she gained proficiencies in the bodily and spiritual tasks asked of her, she receives the unexpected assignment.

From her many senior mentors, she learned many and often conflicted views about the automatons. There are many who clearly voice their anger that the automatons are the cause of the sufferings in Torch and the greater Numeria. Yet, a few have suggested to her, usually behind closed doors, that it is the men behind the automatons, and not the automatons themselves, that is to blame.

These and other conflicted views warred within Aja as she considered the assignment. What is it the Order requires of her in this assignment? What will she find, and what, if anything, is she tasked with doing with her findings?

---
My thought is that there are likely various teams being formed to investigating the ceasing of the flame, with members joining up for different reasons. Since the Erastil Order has some opinion (and I would venture to guess multiple factions exist within the Order on this issue), they would likely want to have one of their own as part of the team. Because of the maneuverings within the Order, they settled on someone gifted enough to have a chance to succeed, while young enough not to overly bias toward one faction or another (with each hoping to be able to sway her to act in their interest).

PS I assumed from the readings that the first assignment involves going into the caverns beneath Torch, with the town eager to find out what happened to the flame (and how to get it back). If I assumed incorrectly, in a way that makes the background not make sense, please let me know, and I'll adjust accordingly.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Sep 23, 2014)

*Evandar Hane of Torch*

I'm thinking a front-line type would help. I'm going with a ranger who will be built as a melee combatant. 

Here's my background. @_*grtrtle*_, I've connected my character to yours. If there's anything I wrote that's not accurate or warps your concept in anyway, let me know. I'll be happy to work around it.

 @_*Tailspinner*_, I've chosen two traits from the player's guide. If I should only have one from that source and one from another, let me know. I should have the completed character up in the next couple of days, but the background and concept are below.

Obviously the connections I've written don't preclude being able to form an investigative team or something similar, Evandar will simply have some extra baggage. 


[sblock]*
Evandar Hane of Torch*

Young Evandar of Torch left promising work as a barrister in Torch ten months ago. His last act as a barrister was to complete the execution of his father’s will.

Evandar being Salvador’s only son and surviving relative (his mother left when he was a child for reasons unknown to Evandar), inherited a small amount of his father’s savings, overshadowing debt and trinkets for property.

Most of Evandar’s friends about Torch knew only that Evandar was leaving on a sabbatical. A trusted family friend, however – Khonnir Bane, was informed via carrier that his services as his legal council would no longer be secured. Instead, Evandar revealed to Khonnir that he would be searching for the people who he believed killed his father; the Technic League.

The League employed Evandar’s father Salvador on occasion to help them support land claims and property rights over various forms of technology – typically through underhanded (though legal) practices. Salvador was becoming more disenchanted with his work for the League, telling Evandar that they were devising ways to secure property without payment, wrenching land from farmers and ranchers in the area for purposes only known to the League itself. Salvador always knew that he was working for people with suspect morality, but the money had always been prompt and the work was near-constant. Prior to his death, Salvador decided to make a stand against the League and filed a complaint to the town councils in both Iadenveigh and Torch regarding their practices and demanding reform.

A mere week passed after those complaints were filed and Evandar’s father died of what was described to him by a priest of Erastil as a sudden heart attack, though the coincidence was striking for Evandar, one piece of evidence secured in his mind that the League was responsible: a black injection point, just behind his father’s ear. Small enough to be dismissed as a mere bruise, but strange enough to work on Evandar’s imagination.

Within days of Salvador’s death Evandar walked into the wilderness outside Torch. For ten months he has wandered, and now finds himself again near his old home.

*Traits*: Against the Technique League, Local Ties
*Religion*: Erastil
*Party Connections*: Evandar and Aja grew up together – Evandar’s father’s practice being near the church-home of Erastil in Torch. He’s always felt protective of her, though he knew she could handle herself well enough. Evandar considers Aja one of his closest friends and feels guilty for not telling her the truth about his decision to leave.
*Race*: Human
*Class*: Ranger
*Profession*: Barrister

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 27, 2014)

I had this ready to go yesterday but then we were struck by more update downtime.

[sblock=Courtesy Code]The man waited outside of the study. He waited with some impatience and much annoyance, for his way was blocked by a brutish guardsman. A distant cousin; a very large not-distant-enough cousin. For all of the man's studies into clouding the minds of others, he dared not employ them here. 

The man was tall, though not quite as tall as his present relation, with medium-length, coal black hair and a goatee, all neatly trimmed. He had a long face and sharp, angular features. And for anyone brave enough to meet his gaze, it was apparent his eyes were not the same, though evenly matched in their own way: one, a deep greenish-blue, and the other a deep blueish-green. He appeared to be in his early thirties.

The man wore a well-fitted long, red coat, lightly decorated with gold and black embroidery. It befitted his station as a son of the noble Henderthane family of Cheliax. The guardsman likewise wore a tabard in the family colours.

"This waiting is getting rather tiresome," commented the man in a rich, tenor-voice. 

"Oh, you can go in whenever you like," replied the guardsman with a toothy grin. "I just wanted to see you squirm a bit."

The man rolled his eyes. What had he done to deserve being subjected to such immaturity? Members of this House all had important duties to attend to. Would that some of the lesser placed family members just appreciate their stations and stay out of the others way. He moved past the guard, knocked lightly twice on the door, and then opened it to enter the study.

The room beyond was about fifteen feet to a side, with the walls lined by bookshelves, a few tables, and one or two more exotic devices. It was grand enough, though more on account of its owner's position that on his flare for extravagence. The study was functional. That is, if you were a powerful practioner of the arcane from a noble house of Cheliax, it was functional. 

Over an old but handsomely crafted wooden desk hunched an elderly man writing letters. He was dressed in fine white silk, fantastically embroidered in gold, black, and red in the same style as the younger man, but much more detailed and beautifully done. His long white hair was thinning, but he was by no means balding. His eyebrows were quite bushy, but he was otherwise clean shaven.

"Uncle," said the man.

"You are late, Olrich," said his elderly uncle.

"I-" the man began.

"Do not bore me with the details of your excuse," said his uncle, cutting him off. Raising a hand he indicated a chair on the other side of his desk. "Please, sit down." 

Olrich did as instructed.

The old man dropped his quill into the inkwell a handbreadth away and looked up, then sat back into his chair. "You know, whenever I see you I cannot help but feel a twinge of disappointment," said the old man, and Olrich was a bit taken aback. "You are a skilled young wizard, but you could have been such a fine conjurer under my tutelage. A diabolocist. My protege, even."  

Olrich relaxed a bit, though he was unsure where this conversation was supposed to be going. "When I was still some years younger than I am now I had considered it strongly, Uncle. But the troubles..."

"Ah, yes. The troubles," nodded his uncle, who had almost certainly been expecting this answer. "I suppose that business that Einmarch's family got us into could put one off of it. But the Henderthane family deals in weapons and armaments, boy. And in these days of the Thrune dynasty, devils and other creatures from the beyond are the weapon of choice in Cheliax. At least among the circles we must travel."  

The old man briefly paused to take a gulp of water from a mug on his desk. Though good wine was plentiful here, he valued clarity over the pleasures of the drink. Olrich's uncle, or more accurately, great uncle, was not and had never been the head of the family. But he was one of its most valued and accomplished minds.

"Still, your divergence from my preferred path makes you more suitable for a bit of business I have been brewing. A future master of conjuration I would have had to keep here under my tutelage. But with whatever it is you are studying now, and I am sure you are studying it ably, I can afford to send you off into the wilderness."

"The wilderness, Uncle? But I am hardly suited to-"

"It is the route, not the destination!" snaps the old man. "No, I can think of no one in our close family more suitable for what one is likely to find it that strange and perplexing land of Numeria. No one else I know has both your intelligence and your ability to pick up new skills on the fly. And you are going to need those."

Olrich really was taken aback now. Numeria? That was on the other side of the continent!

"The troubles, as you call so politely and maddeningly call them, have been a major setback for the Henderthanes. In times of weakness such as these one must find new sources of strength. I am sure you have heard many stories of the strange wonders of Numeria. Through my agents I had made advances to its rulers, the members of the Technic League, to share some of their secrets. But they are much too protective of the treasures found there."

"What I need is someone who can separate the rumour from the fact. Someone who I can count on to not just obtain what the Technic League would rather keep for themselves, but that can be counted on to correctly discern its use. Maybe even to reproduce it. I cannot be sure that whatever it is they have managed to find in those lands can be put to efficient destructive use. But if it can, then the Henderthanes supremacy as Cheliax's merchants of war demands that we possess it."

"I see," says Olrich quietly. "You are asking quite a bit of me, Uncle."

"Yes, I am. Travelling to a distant land, facing unknown enemies with unknown weapons. It will be quite dangerous. I am sure you can understand how important this task must be though if I am sending an asset with as much potential as you. Unfortunately, you are about all I can send. I do not want to openly risk the aggravation of the Technic League, in case I am able to change their minds. A richly equipped and guarded member of House Henderthane would arouse unwanted suspicions." 

"So I must ask that you leave the wealth you are accustomed to behind, and most of your possessions. They will be well looked after, and in case you should not return I shall see that they are distributed appropriately among your siblings. Your name, Henderthan, as well. You can choose another that suits your fancy, though I would disproportionately pleased if you travelled under 'Kentarre' . That was my mother's maiden name. It is a noble name as suits you, but a very minor one. I might be persuaded to send with you one companion of your choice. I have prepared _special_ transportation for you to Druma, but from there you will have to find your own way to Numeria. Avoid Ustalav and Galt if you can. Unpredictable and nasty place right now."

Olrich is very quiet for a moment as he thinks deeply. He looks up and asks, "When would you have me leave?"

"In no more than one month," answers his uncle. "Events have been set in motion. They may move of their own accord now."

After another moment a confident smile spreads across Olrich's face, and he puts his fingers together. His mind raced as his uncle explained the task before him, but now he has convinced himself of his own angle as well.

"Alright then. I will do it gladly."

The old man did not smile per se, but he did look pleased. He removed a ring from his finger and handed it to Olrich. When the younger man looked at it appeared to be made of iron in covered in runes.

"Here, takes this. It should aid you in focusing your magic. It has graced my finger for many years. Try not to lose it."


Olrich Henderthane, male Chelish enchanter 1, lawful neutral
str 11 dex 12 con 14 int 20 wis 12 cha 14
traits Against the Technic League, Influence (Diplomacy)
feats Faster Learner, Improvisation, Scribe Scroll
arcane focus Ring
skills Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, K (Arcana), K (Engineering), K (Local), K (Geography), Perception, Spellcraft
spells in book 0-Level All, 1st-Level Ant Haul, Charm Person, Crafter's Fortune, Jury-Rig, Magic Missile, Memory Lapse, Shocking Grasp

[/sblock]


----------



## Hannerdyn (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's Evandar. He's a pretty straightforward ranger with the skirmisher archetype (APG). 

I'm usually on enworld a few times during the day throughout the week, a little less on the weekends. Basically I can post daily, sometimes more during the week.

[sblock]
NameEvandar Hane


 RaceHuman


 Class/LevelRanger / 1


 AlignmentLawful Good


 Favored ClassRanger



Experience 0



Hero Points 0









AbilitiesScoreBonus


STR14+2


DEX15+2


CON16+3


WIS14+2


INT14+2


CHA10+0














SavesTotalAtt. BonusLvl. Bonus

Fortitude+5+3+2

Reflex+4+2+2

Will+2+2+0













AttacksDamageTotalAtt. BonusBABSpecLongsword1d8+2  19-20+3+2+1
Shortsword1d6+1  19-20+3+2+1
Two-weapon attack1d8+2 / 1d6+1+1+2+1-2Touch-+3+2+1
CMB-+3+2+1
[Two-weapon fighting]




[Against the Technic League]










Defense




HP13/13



AC










SkillsTotalRanksAbilityProfSpecClimb+6+1+2+3
Handle Animal+4+1+0+3
Knowledge, Geography+6+1+2+3
Knowledge, Nature+6+1+2+3
Perception+6+1+2+3
Profession, Barrister+6+1+2+3
Sense Motive+6+1+2+3
Stealth+6+1+2+3
Survival+6+1+2+3






Feats




Two-Weapon Fighting




Endurance


































Special




Archetype: Skirmisher (APG)




Track




Favored Enemy - Construct




Local Ties


































Languages




Common




Elven




Dwarven






















EquipmentCost
Weight

Bedroll1sp5

Rope (50ft. Silk)

10

Studded Leather Armor25gp20

Longsword15
4

Flint and Steel1gp


Canteen




Pouch x33gp1.5

Rations x525sp5

Shortsword10
2

Explorer's Outfit10gp8

Gold50gp


Total Weight

55.5

Light Load 70lbs.





[/sblock]

Here's Evandar in excel format:
View attachment Evandar Hane.xlsx


----------



## grtrtle (Sep 30, 2014)

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]: Thanks for incorporating Aja into your past. I like it. Aja has always enjoyed when Evandar took the time to travel with her in the nearby regions around Torch, and did often wonder why he vanished as he did this past year. Evandar's recent reappearance around Torch is welcome news.

Here are some crunch behind Aja.

STR 14 / DEX 16 / CON 12 / INT 10 / WIS 18 / CHA 14
Human Cleric (LG) of Erastil
Domains: Animal(Feather Subdomain[APG]), Good
Traits: Robot Slayer [Campaign Trait], Beast Bond[UCa]

I would like permission to pick up Boon Companion at level 3 for when Aja gets an animal companion at level 4, assuming she survives that long. I believe it first came out in Pathfinder Chronicles: Seeker of Secrets, and is in the Animal Archive.

I can post daily everyday both M-F and weekends. I can usually make multiple postings if things are moving quickly (not daily, but over 50% of the time).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Hm! Spellslinger or Gunslinger?!

Man, this is tougher than I expected!

Magitech, or pure tech?

Bwah, I'll try to get a sheet posted tonight once I put this eternal question behind me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 1, 2014)

Ugh, why are Rogues so _boring_? lol

If you don't Gunslinger, @_*Shayuri*_, it's looking awfully tempting to me. :3

Or maybe Monk.

Or maybe Oracle.

Still waiting to see how the group unfolds, but I think so far all we have is a Ranger and Cleric confirmed.


----------



## grtrtle (Oct 1, 2014)

Kaodi also put forth Olrich the enchanter.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm definitely feeling gunslinger. I kind of like the idea of someone who is all about technology and SCIENCE rather than that stupid magic...and can actually pull it off in a fantasy setting.

Might even do some alchemist in there...mix it up a bit. Siege Engineer Gunslinger has some spiffs for Intelligence too...yeah...

Alright, I gots it! Siege Gunner Gunslinger, mixed with Grenadier Alchemist. I see probably going even-stevens between the two for awhile, but eventually will break to favor Alchemist. This character is all about the BOOMS.

The Story So Far:
Deezy (nickname based on her initials) is the daughter of some of the great minds of Torch, at least in her opinion. Her father and mother were people who were fascinated by and constantly researching the nature of the devices from the ruins that fell from the sky...hardly alone in that endeavor, but unusual in their insistence on independence from politics and other 'contaminating' viewpoints. They believed that so long as they remained neutral, they would be left alone. Deezy was as hyperactive a child as she is an adult, and they used that energy to good advantage, asking her to run messages and deliver and fetch things. Always eager to help, she had been gone most of a day when she returned just in time to see individuals she later discovered were from the Technic League using magic to destroy the lab, with her parents inside. Though she rushed to help the moment it was safe, it was too late.

Since then she has made a living trading in artifacts and helping to repair and maintain machinery around the town of Torch. She keeps her aspirations to follow in her parents footsteps, and to rid the town of the League's oppression on the down low for now, waiting for the right opportunity (DOT DOT DOT).

[sblock]Name: Deezy Klatta
Race: Human
Class/Level: Siege Gunner Gunslinger 1
Gender: Female
Exp: 0

Desc: Little redhead pigtailed ball of CRAZY.

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 18 (17)
Constitution (CON) 14 (5)
Intelligence (INT) 18 (10)
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 10

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 14 (10 + 4 Dex)
Hit Points: 12
Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +5
Fort: +4
Reflex: +6
Will: +0

Race Abilities
+2 Int
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill points
Favored Class: Gunslinger
- +1 skill point

Class Abilities:
Proficiencies: All simple, martial and firearm weapons. Light armor.
Gunsmith: Begin with a starter firearm and the Gunsmith feat.
Grit: Intmod grit points per day. Can be regained during day with critical hits and reducing foes to 0HP.
Deeds

Skills: 10 (4 class + 4 int + 1 human + 1 favored class)
Acrobatics (Dex) +8
Craft: Alchemy (Int) +8
Craft: Mechanical (Int) +8
Craft: Traps (Int) +8
Disable Device (Dex) +5
Knowledge (engineering) (Int) +8
Knowledge (local) (Int) +8
Perception (Wis) +4
Linguistics  (Int) +8
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +8

Traits
Against the Technic League (+2 dmg against targets associated with the League)
Firebug (+1 atk with thrown splash weapons and bombs)

Feats
b Gunsmith
b Technologist
1 Point Blank Shot

Languages - Common, Hallit, Androffan, Orc, Dwarf, Gnome, Draconic

Grit (4/day)
Deeds
- 1g - Targeted Blast: Single target within AE takes +1 dmg/lvl, one more target per 5 lvls.
- 1g - Gunslinger's Dodge: move 5' or drop prone as reaction to rng atk; gain +2 AC vs triggering atk or +4 if prone
- 1 min grit - Std action to remove broken condition due to misfire from firearm. Spend 1 grit to do it as move act

Money - 14gp

Weapons -
Battered Pistol, +5 to hit, 1d8 dmg, 20' rng (misfire on 1; std reload), 4lbs
Throwing Axe, +1 to hit (+5 thrown), 1d6 dmg, 10' rng, 8gp, 2lbs

Armour -
Leather Armor, +2 AC, maxDex +6, ACP 0, 10gp, 15lbs
Traveller's clothes

Gear -
Gunsmith Kit, 15gp, 2lbs
Black Powder (20), 200gp
Powder Horn, 3gp, 1lb
Bullets (20), 20gp
Alchemist's Fire (1), 20gp, 1lb
Acid (1), 10gp, 1lb[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm starting to get a feel for a concept: Wrecker.

"Broke everything he tried to fix; decided to make that his job."

I'm thinking of starting as a Dwarven Terra-Cota Monk and dipping into Rogue for 3 levels.  Thinking of taking Robot Slayer as one of my traits and doing some specialization in demolitions/trap removal and underground work, though I'm not 100% sure how to model this as yet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2014)

With the recent addition of the Advanced Class Guide to the PRD, I have added those 10 classes to the list of classes and added the book to the list of sources. Enjoy!


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh frabjous day!  This is great news, because now I can do a full-on Brawler. 

I will probably add the Snakebite striker for some extra rogue goodness. 

I don't normally try to MAX DAMAGE my characters but I like the (admittedly simple) concept of raar smash the robots.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 5, 2014)

I will definitely be changing to my original class concept then, the arcanist. Changes will be minimal I think (heck, even my increased charisma, which was flavour, works out mechanically): no more scribe scroll, lose enchantment ( which fortunately was not even mentioned specifically in my backstory,  ) , gain the arcanist class features and take Quick Study as his exploit, which fits perfectly with his theme. I think I will make one spell substitution too: take out shocking grasp and add the new spell disguise weapon. If electricity proves to be an important thing in this adventure, I am sure Olrich can learn those spells during it (including the cantrip Jolt, which I take is _not_ gained automatically as it is not in any book I know, but is rather from the Pathfinder website).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2014)

Hmm...Interesting.

Investigator is neat, and close, but not quite right. Think I'll stick with the gunslinger/alchemist multiclass.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, now you've done it. 

I'll likely convert to a Slayer as it fits the concept more closely.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2014)

If your character is going to be focused on smashing things, does that mean you are going to be native to Numeria or the surrounding lands, Herobizkit? I could probably go ahead and throw in a few more flavour details on "arriving in Torch" if it is just Olrich alone now.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 7, 2014)

@_*Kaodi*_ I was trying not to step on the toes of other players with he alchemist/rogue hybrid, but it looks like one guy is opting for an alchemist as part of his build and another guy is opting to have rogue as part of his hybrid build, though my hybrid would earn sneak attack at a faster rate.

That said, my mood changes every day.  I might go back to Investigator if @_*Shayuri*_ doesn't mind a second alchemist on the team.

Aside: Shayuri, the Investigator has an archetype (Steel Hound) that gives proficiency in firearms and some gunsmithing. :3

Aside the second: Sleuth replaces Alchemy with Luck points and Empiricist adds Intelligence to most relevant non-Int skills. Sold!

Now, race... Elf.  All day.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Oct 7, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> @_*Kaodi*_ I was trying not to step on the toes of other players with he alchemist/rogue hybrid, but it looks like one guy is opting for an alchemist as part of his build and another guy is opting to have rogue as part of his hybrid build, though my hybrid would earn sneak attack at a faster rate.




You know, I didn't really consider anyone else when I said I would switch to Slayer, which was kind of narrow on my part. I'll stick with Ranger that way there's not too much in the way of overlap.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2014)

Hero, I took a look at Steel Hound, and it's cool...but I really want the Bombs. That's a big thing I want. 

Deez is all about the BOOM. The gunslinging of Steel Hound is also not so good, cuz it's grit is based on Wis. A Siege Gunner Gunslinger gets Int-based Grit, and that's supah-good for TEH DEEZ.

Wisdom is not really her thing.

Tee hee.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]: I say play what you want.  There's no guarantee that either of us will be picked for the adventure once it launches. :3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2014)

Just lurking here, but what I see is this:

Maldovas => Ranger (ranged/melee/druid spells)
grtrtle => Cleric (melee/divne magic)
Shayuri => Gunslinger/Alchemist (ranged combat/support)
Kaodi => Arcanist (arcane magic/support)
Herobizkit => Brawler (melee)

Really it looks like you guys have the divine, arcane and ranged combat side covered.  Maybe go with another melee guy or a trapspringer/melee guy to round out the party.  I'm too busy, otherwise I'd submit my Rust Monster/Monk that would have been denied.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2014)

Yar, a trapspringer/melee sort would work well... I'm planning to have a pretty good Disable Device, but I don't think I'll have Trapfinding, so there'll be limits to what I can do.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Oct 9, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Just lurking here, but what I see is this:
> 
> Maldovas => Ranger (ranged/melee/druid spells)
> grtrtle => Cleric (melee/divne magic)
> ...




I'm building the ranger (or slayer) to be more melee, recognizing we have lots of ranged support already. If there's an area we lack it may well be the skill-monkey, which is partially covered with ranger and Alchemist, but maybe not as well as a rogue-type character.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2014)

And I'm almost completely focused on 'technology' skills. Engineering and mechanics and so on. So even though I have a lot of skill points, my skillmonkitude is very concentrated, leaving pleeeeenty of room for other skillful primates.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys must have missed where I changed my idea from Brawler to Investigator with a Luck focus. :3  I find that writing raw character data is daunting and pedantic, but I'll try and get something up this weekend.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Oct 9, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> You guys must have missed where I changed my idea from Brawler to Investigator with a Luck focus. :3




Yup, I missed that. If this is the party that gets chosen, we have a party that's pretty balanced.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so you have the following:

Maldovas => Ranger (melee/druid spells)
grtrtle => Cleric (melee/divine magic)
Shayuri => Gunslinger/Alchemist (ranged combat/support/skill monkey)
Kaodi => Arcanist (arcane magic/support)
Herobizkit => Investigator (trapspringer/support)

Really, that's a pretty solid party.  You could go for additional power and get another melee or arcane character, but all gaps are filled here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2014)

Please reread the first post for character submittal direction.

Added this:

Every player may choose one, and only one, "feature" that is not from the approved sources, within reason, for their character. This may be for character creation or later. The "feature" must be DM approved.

 [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION] if you still wish to add the Boon Companion feat at third level then that could be your "feature".


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh ho. 

So I -could- be an android, if that was approved as a feature.

HM.

Food for thought.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes. I would like to have Boon Companion as my "feature". It will be at 5th level, though, when I can actually take it as a feat.

[sblock=Aja Reinfall]INFORMATION
Name: Aja Reinfall
Player: grtrtle
Race: Human
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Erastil
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 22
Height: 5'-8"
Weight: 140#
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Fair (light tan)


ABILITIES
Str: 14 +2 (5 points)
Dex: 16 +3 (10 points)
Con: 12 +1 (2 points)
Int: 10 +0 (0 points)
Wis: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Cha: 14 +2 (5 points)


COMBAT
HP: 10 [d8, +1 Con, +1 FC]
AC: 13 [10 base, +3 Dex]
AC Touch: 13 [10 base, +3 Dex]
Flatfooted: 10 [10 base]
Init: +3 [3 Dex]
CMB: +2 [0 BAB, +2 Str]
CMD: 15 [10 base, +0 BAB, +2 Str, +3 Dex]
Fortitude: +3 [2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex: +3 [0 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +6 [2 base, +4 Wis]
Speed: 30'


WEAPON
Morningstar: Attack: +2 [0 BAB, +2 Str], Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: x2, Type: P/B
Sling: Attack: +3 [0 BAB, +3 Dex], Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: x2, Type: B, Range: 50'


ARMOR
None: AC: +0, MDB +99, ACP: -0


RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Wis
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored: Cleric (HP 1, Skill 0)
Bonus Feat: Extra Feat at Level 1
Skilled: +1 skill per level


CLASS: Cleric
Armor/Weapons: Light and medium armor and all shields (ex. tower) / all simple, longbow

Aura(Ex): Lawful, Good / minor

Channel Energy(Su): 1d6, 5/day
Positive energy, 30' burst
Heal living, OR damage undead (WILL for half, DC 13 (10 base, 1 level, 2 Cha))

Domains: Animal(Feather){APG}, Good

Animal(Feather) Granted Powers: Add Fly to your list of class skills. In addition, whenever you cast a spell that grants you a fly speed, your maneuverability increases by one step (up to perfect).


Eyes of the Hawk (Ex): You gain a racial bonus on Perception checks equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum +1). In addition, if you can act during a surprise round, you receive a +2 racial bonus on your Initiative check.


Animal Companion (Ex): At 4th level, you gain the service of an animal companion. Your effective druid level for this animal companion is equal to your cleric level – 3. (Druids who take this ability through their nature bond class feature use their druid level – 3 to determine the abilities of their animal companions).


Animal(Feather) Domain Spells: 1st—calm animals, 2nd—feather fall, 3rd—fly, 4th—summon nature's ally IV (animals only), 5th—beast shape III (animals only), 6th—fly(mass), 7th—animal shapes, 8th—summon nature's ally VIII (animals only), 9th—shapechange.


Touch of Good (Sp): You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.


Holy Lance (Su): At 8th level, you can give a weapon you touch the holy special weapon quality for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level. You can use this ability once per day at 8th level, and an additional time per day for every four levels beyond 8th.


Good Domain Spells: 1st—protection from evil, 2nd—align weapon (good only), 3rd—magic circle against evil, 4th—holy smite, 5th—dispel evil, 6th—blade barrier, 7th—holy word, 8th—holy aura, 9th—summon monster IX (good spell only).


FEATS
Point Blank Shot (1st) - +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons within 30'
Precise Shot (human bonus) - shoot/throw ranged weapons at opponent in melee without -4 attack


TRAITS
Robot Slayer - gain a +1 trait bonus on attack rolls against robots and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by robots
Beast Bond {UC} - +1 trait bonus to Handle Animal and Ride / Handle Animal is a class skill


SKILLS 3 [2 base, +1 race]
Diplomacy +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha)
Handle Animal +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha, +1 trait)
K(Religion) +4 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Int)
Perception +5 (0 rank, NA CS, +4 Wis, +1 domain)
Ride +4 (0 rank, +0 CS, +3 Dex, +1 trait)


CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 58#
Medium: 116#
Heavy: 175#


EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Total (0.00gp, 0.0#, light)


FINANCES: 0.00gp


Appearance: Aja carries herself with a calm graceful and peaceful demeanor. Her long raven hair drops comfortable below shoulder length, and her tall but slight frame hides disciplined strength from years of martial training.


Background: _Aja’s eyes scanned over the parchment closely, before dropping into the chair with a heavy thud. She had expected a more routine promotion from her apprenticeship, to the regular travel teams to provide for and protect Torch and the surrounding environs against these technical aberrations. If she understood the missive correctly, she has instead been assigned to join a team in investigating the caves below the Torch. Surely this couldn’t be to uncover what may have caused the ceasing of the flame. Shouldn’t such an assignment fall to a more senior, more experience member of the Order?_

The Reinfalls were without child, a condition that pained Marla and Kharl Reinfall greatly. They brought their desire for a fuller family before Erastil ceaselessly, and to them Aja was born. To this date, Marla and Kharl maintain Aja was a blessing from Erastil. Aja was offered to the Erastil Order in Torch, for education and guidance. Aja proved a quick and gifted study, learning the clerical ways and winning approval from her teachers. In time, she entered training with one of the travel teams, tasked to care for and safeguard the natural creations against the technical aberrations. As she gained proficiencies in the bodily and spiritual tasks asked of her, she receives the unexpected assignment.

From her many senior mentors, she learned many and often conflicted views about the automatons. There are many who clearly voice their anger that the automatons are the cause of the sufferings in Torch and the greater Numeria. Yet, a few have suggested to her, usually behind closed doors, that it is the men behind the automatons, and not the automatons themselves, that is to blame.

These and other conflicted views warred within Aja as she considered the assignment. What is it the Order requires of her in this assignment? What will she find, and what, if anything, is she tasked with doing with her findings?[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 24, 2014)

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION]

Are you still interested in this game? If so please post a character using the guidelines from the first post of this thread. I am shooting for a start of mid-January.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2014)

You gots a PM.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 24, 2014)

Yessiree. I will get on the full write up of my character later today. Not sure if there is anything I really need from a non-approved source.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 24, 2014)

I am still interested. My prior post has the submission in a spoilered block. Please let me know if anything needs changing. I wasn't sure what our staring wealth will be, so she has not been equipped.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually... There is one thing: Can Olrich gain the cantrip _Jolt_, from the Pathfinder website, for his spellbook?

Also: I do not quite understand whether the Player's Guide is considered an approved source, other than for androids. If we want to take Technologist at some point do we have to choose that as our exception or can anyone take it since it is a campaign-specific feat?


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 25, 2014)

[sblock=Olrich Henderthane]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Arcanist
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Elvish, Hallit, Infernal, Kelish, Taldane (Common), Osiriani
Deity: Asmodeus[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 20
WIS: 12
CHA: 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 09 = [1d6=6] + 2 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 11 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger (melee): +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d4(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Int, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Arcane Resevoir 4, Arcanist Exploit (Quick Study), Consume Spells [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human Bonus- Fast Learner
1st lvl- Improvisation

Traits:
a) Influence (Diplomacy)
b) Against The Technic League[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 09 = [2 (class) + 05 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+03 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+09 =  Appraise            +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+03 =  Bluff               +02    +01   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +02   -0   STR
+07 =  Craft:_____         +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+07 =  Diplomacy           +02    +01   +3  +01        CHA
+03 =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+04 =  Disguise            +02    +00   +0  +02        CHA
+03 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+03 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+04 =  Handle Animal^      +02    +00   +0  +02        CHA
+03 =  Heal                +01    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+04 =  Intimidate          +02    +00   +0  +02        CHA
+09 =  Know:Arcana^        +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+09 =  Know:Engineering^   +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+09 =  Know:Geography^     +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:History^       +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+09 =  Know:Local^         +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^        +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+07 =  Know:Nobility^      +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+07 =  Know:Planes^        +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+07 =  Know:Religion^      +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+07 =  Linguistics^        +05    +00   +0  +02        INT
+02 =  Perception          +01    +01   +0  +00        WIS
+04 =  Perform:_____       +02    +00   +0  +02        CHA
+03 =  Profession^:_____   +01    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+03 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+03 =  Sense Motive        +01    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+03 =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+09 =  Spellcraft^         +05    +01   +3  +00        INT
+03 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +02   -0   DEX
+03 =  Survival            +01    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+02 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +02   -0   STR
+04 =  Use Magic Device^   +02    +00   +0  +02        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Caster Level 1, Concentration +6, DC 15 + Spell Level
Spells per Day 0 - 4, 1st - 4
Spells in Travelling Spellbook
0-level - All Standard plus Jolt
1st - Ant Haul, Charm Person, Crafter's Fortune, Disguise Weapon, Jury-Rig, Magic Missile, Memory Lapse, Shocking Grasp

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost    Weight
Runed Ring                   -       -
Traveller's Outfit           1  gp   5  lbs.
Spell Component Pouch        5  gp   2  lbs.
Dagger                       2  gp   2  lbs.
Canteen                      2  gp   1  lb.
Backpack                     2  gp   2  lbs.
- Traveller's Outfit         1  gp   5  lbs.
- Travelling Spellbook       -       1  lbs.
- Merchant's Scale           2  gp   1  lb.
- Grooming Kit               1  gp   2  lbs.
- 2 Inkpens                  2  sp   -
- Ink                        8  gp   -
- Journal                    10 gp   1  lb.
Belt Pouch                   1  gp  .5  lb.

Total weight carried: 24 lbs.
```
Treasure: 84 gp, 8 sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 38
medium- 76
heavy- 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 33
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair Color: Coal Black
Eye Color: Deep Greenish Blue/Deep Blueish Green
Skin Color: Light Tan
Appearance: Neatly Kept
Demeanor: No Nonsense[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 25, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Actually... There is one thing: Can Olrich gain the cantrip _Jolt_, from the Pathfinder website, for his spellbook?
> 
> Also: I do not quite understand whether the Player's Guide is considered an approved source, other than for androids. If we want to take Technologist at some point do we have to choose that as our exception or can anyone take it since it is a campaign-specific feat?




Jolt is approved for your "feature".

Except where noted the Player's Guide is an approved source.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 25, 2014)

grtrtle said:


> I am still interested. My prior post has the submission in a spoilered block. Please let me know if anything needs changing. I wasn't sure what our staring wealth will be, so she has not been equipped.




It is in the first post. Max gold.


----------



## grtrtle (Nov 25, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> It is in the first post. Max gold.




Shopping spree! I'll post an updated statblock here once Aja's done shopping.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup, still interested in this AP.  Been a while since I looked at my original concept, but I think I can piece it together again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2014)

TS, you still have room?

I can be flexible to help round out the party.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 30, 2014)

Actually, let [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] in.  By January I'll have forgotten all about this. :3  So yeah, I'm out.  Sorry.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey, guys, long time no see.  I graduated from law school, passed the bar, and have time resume PbP.  Is this one full up?  I'm interested in joining--I see a lot of names here of people with whom I've gamed in the past.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, as much as I would like to finally try out a Paizo adventure, I think I need to pass on this one now. 

You guys enjoy!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2014)

Heya Canadienne! Congrats on passing Real Life!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> TS, you still have room?
> 
> I can be flexible to help round out the party.




Still accepting characters. No characters have been approved as yet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Hey, guys, long time no see.  I graduated from law school, passed the bar, and have time resume PbP.  Is this one full up?  I'm interested in joining--I see a lot of names here of people with whom I've gamed in the past.




Still accepting characters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you still looking to start as late as mid-January? That is a long time away yet.  But I get that you don't have a whole lot of candidates either with two dropping by the wayside in the last two days.

I spent some time last night looking over what characters I already have in play and what else I still want to play in PF. There are a few classes that I have never done and I looked at Alchemist. But now that I saw Shayuri looking at multi-classing into one, I think I will avoid submitting that. I was not feeling it anyway. My last character submitted for Iron Gods (that never got off the ground) was an oracle, but I have since found another game for that character anyway.

I think I have a half-elven Summoner(Synthesist)/Monk build that might be a good fit. The only Campaign Trait that looks good for it is Robot Slayer. Another option is a Paladin, but I like Aasimars for those.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2014)

Heya Perrin, thou hast spake mine name and summoned me! Bwah!

I am planning on being 'mostly' Alchemist, yeah, but I will be MC'ed gunslinger (it's my secondary class even though I'm starting out as one)...but since I'm doing the Grenadier archetype, there will be alchemist goodies I don't use much or at all, so there could be room for us both if you change your mind about it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2014)

Actually, I might consider a Pistolero instead if that's the case.  But the group is sort of missing melee power for what's been submitted so far.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, that's definitely the case. I do intend to pickup weapon finesse at some point, which will give me a little melee ability, but I'll never be a heavy hitter up close without some fairly serious buffing.

That said, a pistolero would be fine too. Very different focus from me, even as a gunslinger. I'm a siege engineer, baybee!

_One of these days...milkshake...BOOM!_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

It's very late, and I just got done posting a character for our lawful evil villainy campaign [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], so I will hop on checking out the entirety of this thread and character creation for this game tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2014)

I am prepared to submit either the Synthesist or the Pistolero. I have not decided for sure which way to go yet, letting my mind mull them over some more. So perhaps I will wait to see what is on CanadienneBacon's mind, because if he is thinking of something melee oriented then I like the Pistolero idea enough to head down that road.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

Leaning melee, maybe Brawler.  I made a rather intricate PC last night and right now a knuckle-grinder meatshield sounds appealing.  I'll want to have a look at the Iron Gods Player's Guide before I commit to that, though.  

About to go read.  More later.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

Having now read the IGPG as well as the first post in this thread, I now need to confirm whether Android is an allowed race.  Is it?  I'm guessing no.  

Also, is the Advanced Race Guide an approved source?  If so, I'm interested in a ratfolk rogue.  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], please let me know if you're permitting ratfolk.  I can't tell from the first post if the books listed are approved or if you've just indicated what acronym you want us to use.  Thanks!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Having now read the IGPG as well as the first post in this thread, I now need to confirm whether Android is an allowed race.  Is it?  I'm guessing no.
> 
> Also, is the Advanced Race Guide an approved source?  If so, I'm interested in a ratfolk rogue.  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], please let me know if you're permitting ratfolk.  I can't tell from the first post if the books listed are approved or if you've just indicated what acronym you want us to use.  Thanks!




While it is an approved source, ratfolk is not an approved race. But, if you wish, ratfolk could be your approved 'feature'.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

*Twist, Ratfolk Rogue 1*

[sblock=Stats]INFORMATION
Player: CanadienneBacon
Race: Ratfolk
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: None
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Height: 4' 9"
Weight: 100
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Medium

ABILITIES
Str: 12 +1 (5 points, -2 racial)
Dex: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Con: 10 +0 (0 points)
Int: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Wis: 14 +2 (5 points)
Cha: 12 +1 (2 points)

COMBAT
HP: 8 [d8, +0 Con]
AC: 18 [10 base, +4 Dex, +3 studded leather, +1 size]
AC Touch: 15 [10 base, +4 Dex, +1 size]
Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +3 studded leather, +1 size]
Init: +6 [4 Dex, +2 trait]
CMB: +0 [0 BAB, +1 Str, -1 size]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +0 BAB, +1 Str, +4 Dex, -1 size]
Fortitude: +0 [0 base, +0 Con]
Reflex: +6 [2 base, +4 Dex]
Will: +2 [0 base, +2 Wis]
Speed: 20'

WEAPON
Rapier: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex (wpn finesse), +1 size], Damage: 1d4+1, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Dagger: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex (wpn finesse), +1 size], Damage: 1d3+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Type: P or S
Dagger, Thrown: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 size], Dmg: 1d3+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Type: P or S, Rng: 10'
Shortbow: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 size], Damage: 1d4, Crit: x3, Type: P, Range: 60'

ARMOR
Studded Leather: AC: +3, MDB +5, ACP: -1

RACIAL (GM approved non-source feature)
Abilities {ARG}: +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Str
Size: Small humanoid, ratfolk subtype
Base Speed: 20'
Favored:  Rogue
Darkvision {ARG}: 60'
Rodent Empathy {ARG}: +4 racial bonus on Handle Animal checks made to influence rodents
Tinker {ARG}: Ratfolk gain a +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy), Perception, and Use Magic Device checks.
Small {ARG}: +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty on combat maneuver checks and to their CMD, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.
Swarming {ARG}: Ratfolk are used to living and fighting communally, and are adept at swarming foes for their own gain and their foes' detriment. Up to two ratfolk can share the same square at the same time. If two ratfolk in the same square attack the same foe, they are considered to be flanking that foe as if they were in two opposite squares.
Languages: Common, Undercommon {ARG}, Hallit {IGPG}, Draconic{ARG}, Androffan {IGPG, trait}.  

CLASS: Rogue
Armor/Weapons: Proficient with light armor, but not with shields / All simple weapons, plus hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword
Sneak Attack: +1d6 damage when target denied Dex to AC or when flanking
Trapfinding: Add 1/2 level to Perception checks to locate traps and to Disable Device

FEATS
Weapon Finesse:  Use Dex modifier instead of Str on melee attack rolls made with light weapon or rapier
*Will acquire Technologist feat {IGPG} at 3rd level, if GM approves

TRAITS
Numerian Archaelogist {IGPG}: Gain Androffan as an additional language.  When you use a timeworn technological item, roll twice when determining any glitches the item might cause and choose which result to use as your actual result.
Reactionary {APG} - gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks

SKILLS 12 [8 base, +4 Int]
Climb +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Str)
Diplomacy +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Cha)
Disable Device +11 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +1 Rogue, +2 mwk tools)
Disguise +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Cha)
Escape Artist +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex)
Handle Animal (rats) +5 (0 ranks, +1 Cha, +4 race) 
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Knowledge (local) +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Perception +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Wis, +2 race)
Sense Motive +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Wis)
Sleight of Hand +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex)
Stealth +12 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +4 size)
Use Magic Device +10 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int, +2 race)

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 43#
Medium: 86#
Heavy: 130#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Studded leather (25gp, 10# (size small), worn)
Rapier (20gp, 1#, belt)
2 Daggers (4gp, 1#, armband)
Shortbow (30gp, 1#, shoulder)
20 Arrows (1gp, 1.5#, shoulder)
Backpack (2gp, 1#, back)
Masterwork thieves' tools (100 gp, 2#, backpack)
Rope, silk, 50' (10gp, 5#, backpack)
Grappling hook (1gp, 4#, backpack)
Common Survival Kit {UE} (5gp, 4#, backpack)
Total (198gp spent, 30.5#, light)

FINANCES: 42gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Twist is a small male with a petite build.  Larger than a halfling, about the height of a dwarf, Twist has short legs, a long slender torso, slim shoulders, and wiry forearms.  His eyes are black and beady, seeing everything.  Scraggly tufts of unkept whisker-like dark facial hair dot Twist's cheeks and chin.  Twist's mouth and nose, which works overtime, very nearly resemble those of a rodent.  Despite Twist's unappealing physical attributes, the young man comports himself quietly, with a marked curiosity about his person.  A ready smile doesn't meet his eyes, however.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Twist is ratfolk, and as a member of ratfolk society is fluent in life both above and beneath the city of Torch.  Slow to trust and twitchy, Twist uses a disguise when venturing aboveground into Torch or when conducting business with races other than ratfolk.  Once Twist's trust is gained, however, he is a loyal friend for life.

Twist is concerned for Khonnir Baine, a wizard archaeologist interested in the intricate ruins beneath Torch.  Twist met Khonnir three years ago, when Twist was a twelve-year-old ratling climbing sewer tunnels.  Khonnir, who had a badly wrenched knee after stumbling on a loose sewer brick, tempted Twist with a "shiny," a tangled bit of metal warped into a wristband.  Twist, always fascinated by shiny things, was unable to resist the tidbit, and agreed to help Khonnir in exchange for the metal wristband.  Since then, the two have struck up a friendship.  Twist occasionally brings Khonnir "shiny" bits from the sewers, and Khonnir gives Twist advice on where to look for new objects.  In a way, Twist has become Khonnir's scout.

Khonnir is missing, however, and has been for a week.  Twist hadn't realized Khonnir was absent until just this morning, when Twist brought a bit of what looks like it might be a copper coil to Khonnir.  With Khonnir gone, Twist has no one to buy the shiny bits Twist finds in the sewers.  More than that, however, Twist has realized that he'll sorely miss Khonnir's unassuming friendship if the human wizard does not return.  Not many humans give ratfolk the time of day in Torch, making Khonnir a valuable ally.  Bent on finding Khonnir, Twist ventures above ground in his best disguise, all with the aim of finding out where on earth the wizard has gone off to.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> But, if you wish, ratfolk could be your approved 'feature'.



I would like that very much, thank you.  I've become quite enamored with Twist.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2014)

Hm! I think Zeta and Twist might get along rather well...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Hm! I think Zeta and Twist might get along rather well...



I think you're right.  Twist would probably be half in love with Deezy, especially since Deezy is all about gadgets and engineering (ooo! shiny!).  He might get skittery when Deezy makes things go BOOM, though.  Loud noise aren't Twist's favorite.

How old is Deezy?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah that's right! Hee hee.

Well, I've been working with Tailspinner on a different concept that I haven't posted yet while we work out a few questions.

The new character is Zeta, who is not so gonzo... Zeta is an anti-technic league revolutionary, a sort of gunslinger/Zorro type person bedeviling them at every turn. 

In terms of game mechanics, Zeta is very similar to Deezy though, so that's all the same. 

As for how old, Zeta is late teens, like 19 or older...

Personalitywise, I still want to have a hint of that lost youth...not as nutty as Deezy, but still kind of brighter and cheerier than her background would suggest. If I had to make an off the cuff comparison to what's growing in my mind, it would be sort of a somewhat darker, more violent Starfire from the old Teen Titans cartoon. Hee hee.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay, I will stick with Pistolero.  I am still considering which gender and that is a rather important decision for the fluff part. I have a good avatar for a female, but I have not decided if I want to stick with female.  As soon as I decide that, my sheet will be completed within minutes.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 4, 2014)

I might be interested in this. I will look over the player info on Paizo over the next couple of days to get a feel for the campaign.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2014)

I made progress today.  I have a sheet done: Hailey Navarre, Female Human Pistolero

I still have to work on the fluff of her Personality, Description, and Background.


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems really interesting, Downloaded the IGPG and will have a Samurai Sheet ready by tomorrow!  Samurai Jack!

Sidenote! Is the samurai from UC allowed or could I use that as my one exception?

--Rabbage


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2014)

After some conference, Zeta! Being an android was my one 'thing.' Sorry Canadienne...I'd worked it out with Tailspinner before you came along. We'd discussed it being a secret, but I decided it would be too hard to hide to make it worth trying to keep. 

As it is, I may yet replace the Firebug trait with one that gives me Disguise (if I can find one) or invest in a Hat of Disguise...since Zeta is an 'enemy of the state' as it were. Then again, does anyone really notice androids enough to tell one from the other?  But even with Disguise as a class skill, she wouldn't have the Charisma chops necessary to pull off a good human disguise without magic or a lot of help.

Name: Zeta
Race: Android
Class/Level: Siege Gunner Gunslinger 1
Gender: Female
Exp: 0

Desc: Badass Android Revolutionary

Background - Zeta is an escapee from the Technic League, which essentially enslaves any androids it comes into possession of. Since escaping, Zeta has lived in disguise and on the run, all the while analyzing the League's power structures and institutions for weak points where they can be disrupted. The League regards Zeta as a terrorist and a criminal; other androids who don't accept the League's version of things may regard Zeta as an inspiration or hero. But of course, most of the free peoples are blissfully unaware of the conflict brewing under their feet.

Zeta's current plan is to break the Technic League's monopoly on advanced technology, believing that if such power is available to the people, popular outrage against the League will result in uprising with little additional encouragement needed. That mastering such technology will give her the capacity to better understand her own nature and origins is an additional, personal goal.

[sblock=Stats]Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 18 (10)
Constitution (CON) 14 (5)
Intelligence (INT) 18 (10)
Wisdom (WIS) 14 (5)
Charisma (CHA) 10 (2)

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 16 (10 + 4 Dex + 2 armor)
Hit Points: 12
 Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +1
 Ranged Attack: +5
Fort: +4
Reflex: +6
Will: +2

Race Abilities
Humanoid and Construct type
+2 Int, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
+2 Perception, -4 Sense Motive
+4 to save vs mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, and stun effects
Immune to fatigue, exhaustion, disease and sleep effects
Nanite surge: 1/day as immediate action add 3+lvl to any d20 roll
 Favored Class: Gunslinger
- +1 skill point

Class Abilities:
 Proficiencies: All simple, martial and firearm weapons. Light armor.
 Gunsmith: Begin with a starter firearm and the Gunsmith feat.
Grit: Intmod grit points per day. Can be regained during day with critical hits and reducing foes to 0HP.
Deeds

Skills: 10 (4 class + 4 int + 1 favored class)
 Acrobatics (Dex) +8
Craft: Alchemy (Int) +8
Craft: Mechanical (Int) +8
 Craft: Traps (Int) +8
Disable Device (Dex) +5
Knowledge (engineering) (Int) +8
Knowledge (local) (Int) +8
Perception (Wis) +8
Linguistics (Int) +8

Traits
Against the Technic League (+2 dmg against targets associated with the League)
Firebug (+1 atk with thrown splash weapons and bombs)

Feats
b Gunsmith
1 Technologist

Languages - Common, Hallit, Androffan, Orc, Dwarf, Gnome, Draconic

Grit (4/day)
Deeds
- 1g - Targeted Blast: Single target within AE takes +1 dmg/lvl, one more target per 5 lvls.
- 1g - Gunslinger's Dodge: move 5' or drop prone as reaction to rng atk; gain +2 AC vs triggering atk or +4 if prone
- 1 min grit - Std action to remove broken condition due to misfire from firearm. Spend 1 grit to do it as move act

Money - 14gp

Weapons -
Battered Pistol, +5 to hit, 1d8 dmg, 20' rng (misfire on 1; std reload), 4lbs
Throwing Axe, +1 to hit (+5 thrown), 1d6 dmg, 10' rng, 8gp, 2lbs

Armour -
Leather Armor, +2 AC, maxDex +6, ACP 0, 10gp, 15lbs
Traveller's clothes

Gear -
Gunsmith Kit, 15gp, 2lbs
Black Powder (20), 200gp
Powder Horn, 3gp, 1lb
Bullets (20), 20gp
Alchemist's Fire (1), 20gp, 1lb
Acid (1), 10gp, 1lb[/sblock]


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 5, 2014)

*Peryllalee Theareen*

I present to you, Peryllalee Theareen!  A halfling samurai working to better the town of Torch and it's surrounding areas.  Pery is a member of the Order of the Blue Rose, and works to protect all intelligent creatures solving any disputes peacefully if possible.  Her tried and true methods will clash with the new technology she hasn't dealt with before and hopefully heroics will ensue!

[sblock=Peryllalee Theareen]
INFORMATION
Name: Peryllalee Theareen
Player: Rabbage
Race: Halfling
Class: Samurai(Cavalier){UC}
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Halfling, Hallit
Deity: None
Size: Small
Gender: Female
Age: 29
Height: 2'10"
Weight: 34 lbs
Hair Color: Chestnut Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tan

ABILITIES
Str: 16 +3 (17 points, -2 racial)
Dex: 15 +2 (3 points, +2 racial)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 13 +1 (3 points)
Wis: 12 +1 (2 points)
Cha: 14 +2 (2 points, +2 racial)

COMBAT
HP: 12 [d10, +2 Con]
AC: 19 [10 base, +2 Dex, +5 armor, +1 Dodge, +1 size]
AC Touch: 14 [10 base, +2 Dex, +1 size, +1 dodge]
Flatfooted: 16 [10 base, +5 armor, +1 size]
Init: +2 [+2Dex]
CMB: +3 [1 BAB, +3 Str, -1 Size]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +1 BAB, +3 Str, +2 Dex, -1 Size]
Fortitude: +4 [2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +2 [0 base, +2 Dex]
Will: +10 base, +1 Wis]
Speed: 15'

WEAPON
Katana{UC}: Attack: +5 [1 BAB, +3 Str, +1 Size], Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 18-20, Type: S
Wakizashi{UC}: Attack +5 [1 BAB, +3 Str, +1 Size], Damage: 1d4+3 Crit: 18-20, Type S or P
Longbow: Attack: +4 [1 BAB, +2 Dex,+1 Size], Damage: 1d6, Crit: x3, Type: P, Range: 100', Ammo 60

ARMOR
Kikko: AC: +5, MDB +4, ACP: -3

RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Size: Small
Base Speed: 20'
Favored: Samurai (SP)
Underfoot: +2 Handle Animal and Ride{APG}
Outrider: +1 Dodge bonus to AC when fighting larger enemies than itself, +1 Ref vs Trample{APG}
Fearless: +2 saving throw versus Fear
Keen Senses: +2 Perception

CLASS: Samurai
Armor/Weapons: All armor and shields except tower / all simple and martial, Katana and wakizashi


FEATS
Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC

TRAITS
Trait: Skymetal Smith {IGPG}
Trait: Well Informed {APG}

SKILLS 6 [4 base, +1 Int, +1 FC]
Diplomacy 6[+2 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS]
Handle Animal 8[+2 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS, +2 Racial]
Knowledge(History) 5[+1 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS]
Knowledge(Local) 6[+1 AB, +1 Rank, + 3 CS, +1 Trait]
Ride 5(8)[2 AB, 1 Rank, 3 CS, 2 Racial]*-3 On non class mount
Sense Motive 5[1 AB, 1 Rank, 3 CS]

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 57#
Medium: 114.75#
Heavy: 172.5#

EQUIPMENT
Katana (50gp, 3#, worn)
Wakizashi (35gp, 1#, worn)
Longbow (75gp, 1.5#, shoulder)
60 Arrows (3gp, 4.5#, shoulder)
Kikko Armor (30gp, 35#, Worn)
Silken Ceremonial Armor (30gp, 2#, Worn)
Backpack (2gp, .5#, back)
Bedroll (.1gp, 1.25#, Backpack)
Trail Rations (5) (2.5gp, 1.25, Backpack)
Tindertwig (5) (5gp, --#, Backpack)
Torch (2) (.02gp, 2#, Backpack)
Belt Pouch (2) (2gp, .25#, Worn)

Leather Barding (20gp, --#, Humphrey)
Saddlebag (4gp, --#, Humphrey)
Rope, Hemp (50') (1gp, --#, Humphrey)
Manacles (15gp, --#, Humphrey)
Lantern Hooded (7gp, --#, Humphrey)
Oil, Pint (10) (1 Gp, --#, Humphrey)
Banner, w/ Lantern Hook (10gp, --#, Humphrey)


Total (7g3s8c)

FINANCES: 2gp

Appearance: Pery is the normal height for a halfling, her chestnut blonde hair is matty and either in braids or dreadlocks.  Despite the appearance of her hair, she is actually very well kept.  She keeps her nails trimmed and washed, her face always has a healthy happy glow and color of tan.  Her blue eyes never fail to pull in random passerbys or help her to de-escalate any arguments around Torch.  Her banner flies above her pet wolf Humphrey, marking her as a member of the Order of the Blue Rose.  When her ceremonial garments aren't being worn her armor still has a slight blue laquer too it, and she keeps plenty of bright blue sashes and hairbands on her.  She always stands out in the crowd.

Background: Peryllalee's first memories are not that of a traditional halfling caravan upbrinding, but of escaping a burning fire in the arms of a human woman.  Her family was slain by monsters, some say not of this world, that no one has seen or heard of since.  She was an orphan until a large human man by the name of James Henderson, a member of the Blue Roses, found her and brought her back to their headquarters.  She trained hard to prove she deserved to be a member of the order.  Eventually she became the head of her class and she learned special instructions about an advanced code of honor among the order.  

After years of study and countless small underling missions, Pery has been given her first break.  She was sent to act as a diplomat and guardian of a small village known as torch.  To keep the peace and put down any threats that may come to the area.  After arriving in town she sets forth making friends with the locals and finding people she can trust with the growing tension in the area.

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 5, 2014)

Olrich would be thrilled (on the inside) to be allied with Zeta. A find beyond his wildest dreams. Were he not the diplomatic type kidnapping might even be in the card, but he is, so willing co-operation would be his preferred method,  . Having a collaborator of such ability on all technological things too would be amazing for him, though there could be a delightful tension in between what their discoveries are too be used for: Olrich would prefer to keep as much as is feasible in the hands of his family rather than spreading it around too liberally. Though the great distances involved between Numeria and much of the civilized world would mean he could take some risks in that regard. Could be great frenemies,  .


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 5, 2014)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> After some conference, Zeta! Being an android was my one 'thing.'




Twist:  "ooooOOO!  World's biggest shiny!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2014)

*** Completed Application ***


*Hailey Navarre, Female Human Pistolero*

*Description:*
Hailey is short and petite, with an athletic frame and a strength that is unexpected for one her size. Long brown hair is slightly unruly and could use a good brushing. But most of the time she hardly bothers since she wears a hat. Her skin is freckled and she is rather plain looking. Her blue eyes can be warm or ice cold depending on her mood, and her emotions are not often revealed on her face. Generally, her expression shows indifference all of the time, until she bursts forth in anger and then everyone can easily read her expression. Often the only time she is smiling is when she is firing her pistol.

She wears black leather pants and thigh length boots, visible beneath her long black woolen coat. Her chain shirt is dull steel and mostly covered by it. Atop her head is a brown, brimmed hat with the left side turned up. The rest of the brim hangs down, often shielding her right eye from view. 

[sblock=Personality]Hailey is a secretive woman, not easily trusting of just anyone. She can be polite and friendly if necessary, but is generally serious and observant instead. She is not afraid to use her gender to get her way is it will provide an advantage, and she is not afraid to use some deceit or threats of intimidation to do it either. She can be extremely vengeful when scorned and is not afraid of violence to accomplish her goals.

She normally she keeps to herself and is used to being alone amongst people. She has a prideful streak, but has slowly become aware of this trait and thus spending more time listening instead of talking to avoid pissing people off. 

She doesn't always agree with the society around her, preferring to make her own judgments according to her conscience instead. She dislikes being intimidated and having people dictate what she and others should do, but often is not compelled strongly enough to interfere in the affairs of others until really provoked.[/sblock]




 [sblock=Background]The River Kingdoms and Numeria were dangerous lands, as Hailey Navarre had known for years since neither of her parents lived to reach old age. She was born out of wedlock to human gypsy woman named Anastasia, a healer of Desna, that was hired as a healer for a merchant caravan. Her mother never revealed who her birth father was and a few years after she was born, she was adopted by the half-elven ranger Alanore when he married her mother. Her parents hired on to travel the caravan routes, owning their own wagon to live in, as they both served in the caravan. Her childhood was happy enough and she was well loved.

Unfortunately whatever plans of living happily ever after her parents had, they were cut short when Hailey was 10 years old. Her mother Anastasia was tragically killed when a fight broke out amongst the members of the caravan. The caravan master had been pressuring the family to betroth Hailey and his oafish son. The altercation escalated, insults were made and a brawl ensued. The oafish son had bashed in the side of Anastasia's skull with a mace. In a fair duel afterward, her father Alanore ran the killer through with his sword.

Following the death of her mother, Hailey and her father took their leave of that caravan and joined another. For years they worked the routes from the River Kingdoms to Numeria. Without a mother, Hailey had become more of a tomboy and had taken an interest in firearms after purchasing a broken down pistol at a market in Hajoth Hakados when she was a teenager. While she channeled her energy into learning to fix it and fire it, her father had taken to drinking instead.

She was also hearing tales of the savage land of Numeria and the tainted mages that ruled over the people as they devoted their time to artifacts that no one understood. She thought the idea of constructed mechanical men ludicrous but mistrusted the danger such manufactured armies could do while under the commands of lunatics.  She only hoped her hours of practice with a modern weapons would stop such things in their tracks.

By the time she was 19, Hailey's father had nearly drank himself broke. The family wagon was gone and Hailey was working with the caravan herself to help ensure they both were fed. Her father's pay all went to booze and some gambling in the taverns when he was drunk.  Despite her taste for adventure, she stayed with Alanore to look out for him. She knew that his drinking was mainly over the grief of her long dead mother.

Her father was killed in an alley in Hajoth Hakados while the caravan was staying over for a week to resupply and trade. Unfortunately, Hailey had not been around at the time and his body was discovered the next morning. Upon inquiry, she learned that a man in black with a scar from his left eye, down his cheek to the corner of his mouth had done it. She did not have a name, but everyone called the man "Scar" behind his back. Last she had heard, the bastard had departed for Torch that morning. She quit her job with the caravan and intended to follow after.

Unfortunately, Hailey could not risk the journey alone and had needed time to find a caravan or something heading out. She arrived in Torch much later and lost the trail of "Scar" there. Low on funds she stayed around to take on odd jobs of bodyguard work and protection until she could find a better paying opportunity for her gun for hire. Eventually she figured the man who killed her father would be seen again in Torch and she would be waiting.

Recently Hailey had heard about Khonnir’s recovery of a deactivated robot found in the caves below Torch and she was concerned again about her worries of strange metal creatures trying to conquer the lands by the orders of lunatics.  Where there was one, there could very well have been more.  She started looking for other adventurous types that wanted to explore the caves under Torch to determine if there were more down there. If so she planned to see if her bullets would turn them to junk.[/sblock][sblock=Posting Frequency]On a normal basis, I can post once per day, seven days a week. Over the long haul, there are very few that can maintain my pace and quality over the whole year. I generally do not post IC more than once a day on principle, allowing others a chance to reply or react during their daily routine as well. I also let people know when I am not available from more than 36-48 hours. 

I generally draft my posts at work on weekdays, shotgunning them all to the boards in my evening here in Asia. Weekends I am busier and have to draft during my evening and cannot always post every night.[/sblock]
TS, let me know if you need a full breakdown of the spending of her 300gp.

Other players, since we are supposed to start the adventure already knowing each other I sort of left Hailey's background looking around for other adventurers to go robot hunting in the caves below Torch. There is room in her background to work in ties to other characters from her short time in Torch or time spent in Hajoth Hakados. Or she could have met other characters working amongst the caravans.


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 5, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> *
> Other players, since we are supposed to start the adventure already knowing each other I sort of left Hailey's background looking around for other adventurers to go robot hunting in the caves below Torch. There is room in her background to work in ties to other characters from her short time in Torch or time spent in Hajoth Hakados. Or she could have met other characters working amongst the caravans.*



*


I love the concept of your character.  I like to imagine that while Peryllalee was mentored by a member of her order while they were employed, sort of like a "jedi padawan".  Our characters both could have met during a time together on one of these for a brief time.  Bubbly "Girly" halfling samurai meets dark gritty human pistoleer sounds like a neat duo in the sci-fi fantasy world.  Maybe you sent word to me about your father's killer or requested my help with these strange creatures.*


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 6, 2014)

Completed Character!

[sblock=Peryllalee Theareen]
Name: Peryllalee Theareen
Player: Rabbage
Race: Halfling
Class: Samurai(Cavalier){UC}
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Halfling, Hallit
Deity: None
Size: Small
Gender: Female
Age: 29
Height: 2'10"
Weight: 34 lbs
Hair Color: Chestnut Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tan

ABILITIES
Str: 16 +3 (17 points, -2 racial)
Dex: 15 +2 (3 points, +2 racial)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 13 +1 (3 points)
Wis: 12 +1 (2 points)
Cha: 14 +2 (2 points, +2 racial)

COMBAT
HP: 12 [d10, +2 Con]
AC: 19 [10 base, +2 Dex, +5 armor, +1 Dodge, +1 size]
AC Touch: 14 [10 base, +2 Dex, +1 size, +1 dodge]
Flatfooted: 16 [10 base, +5 armor, +1 size]
Init: +2 [+2Dex]
CMB: +3 [1 BAB, +3 Str, -1 Size]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +1 BAB, +3 Str, +2 Dex, -1 Size]
Fortitude: +4 [2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +2 [0 base, +2 Dex]
Will: +10 base, +1 Wis]
Speed: 15'

WEAPON
Katana{UC}: Attack: +5 [1 BAB, +3 Str, +1 Size], Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 18-20, Type: S
Wakizashi{UC}: Attack +5 [1 BAB, +3 Str, +1 Size], Damage: 1d4+3 Crit: 18-20, Type S or P
Longbow: Attack: +4 [1 BAB, +2 Dex,+1 Size], Damage: 1d6, Crit: x3, Type: P, Range: 100', Ammo 60

ARMOR
Kikko: AC: +5, MDB +4, ACP: -3

RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Size: Small
Base Speed: 20'
Favored: Samurai (SP)
Underfoot: +2 Handle Animal and Ride{APG}
Outrider: +1 Dodge bonus to AC when fighting larger enemies than itself, +1 Ref vs Trample{APG}
Fearless: +2 saving throw versus Fear
Keen Senses: +2 Perception

CLASS: Samurai
Armor/Weapons: All armor and shields except tower / all simple and martial, Katana and wakizashi


FEATS
Dodge: +1 Dodge bonus to AC

TRAITS
Trait: Skymetal Smith {IGPG}
Trait: Well Informed {APG}

SKILLS 6 [4 base, +1 Int, +1 FC]
Diplomacy 6[+2 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS]
Handle Animal 8[+2 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS, +2 Racial]
Knowledge(History) 5[+1 AB, +1 Rank, +3 CS]
Knowledge(Local) 6[+1 AB, +1 Rank, + 3 CS, +1 Trait]
Ride 5(8)[2 AB, 1 Rank, 3 CS, 2 Racial]*-3 On non class mount
Sense Motive 5[1 AB, 1 Rank, 3 CS]

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 57#
Medium: 114.75#
Heavy: 172.5#

EQUIPMENT
Katana (50gp, 3#, worn)
Wakizashi (35gp, 1#, worn)
Longbow (75gp, 1.5#, shoulder)
60 Arrows (3gp, 4.5#, shoulder)
Kikko Armor (30gp, 35#, Worn)
Silken Ceremonial Armor (30gp, 2#, Worn)
Backpack (2gp, .5#, back)
Bedroll (.1gp, 1.25#, Backpack)
Trail Rations (5) (2.5gp, 1.25, Backpack)
Tindertwig (5) (5gp, --#, Backpack)
Torch (2) (.02gp, 2#, Backpack)
Belt Pouch (2) (2gp, .25#, Worn)

Leather Barding (20gp, --#, Humphrey)
Saddlebag (4gp, --#, Humphrey)
Rope, Hemp (50') (1gp, --#, Humphrey)
Manacles (15gp, --#, Humphrey)
Lantern Hooded (7gp, --#, Humphrey)
Oil, Pint (10) (1 Gp, --#, Humphrey)
Banner, w/ Lantern Hook (10gp, --#, Humphrey)


Total (7g3s8c)

FINANCES: 2gp


Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ment-Pathfinder-Iron-Gods/page8#ixzz3L4gYea6N[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance] 
Peryll has a certain glow about her 

when she walks into a room.  Her blonde hair is 

kept curled and it shines like the noon day sun. 

Her skin is tanned from having worked outside, 

be it guarding a caravan or helping feed the 

poor. Fer face is rarely without a warm smile to 

those she meets until the moment when you cross 

her.

The strength she has for a halfling is 

deceptively hidden under all her layers of 

armor. The armor is finished with a blue lacquer 

with a white rose over her breastplate.  The 

armor is tight fitting and at her waist she 

carries her daisho. A Katana and Wakizashi both 

with Ivory colored sheaths.  The linen parts of 

her uniform are kept white and she replaces them 

often to keep her whole outfit pristine.

Constantly at her side is a large wolf-like 

canine.  It's fur is snow white and wears 

leather barding.  Attached to the saddlebags, 

and easily detached is a large blue banner with 

the White Rose Symbol.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]Peryllalee is somewhat of a 

southern belle, lacking only the accent.  Her 

personality and tone are both warm and calming.  

She hates to see a dispute, and actively works 

to negotiate solutions.  Taking care of the 

downtrodden and looking after those who can't 

look for themselves have forced her to keep her 

cool.

Arguing to make peace and avoid violence against 

any thinking creatures drive her, and until the 

exact moment she deems that impossible her 

demeanor does not change.  When she does have to 

raise her sword however she becomes fierce and 

merciless. 

The constant pressure to tie together loose ends 

however can be a huge stress, so she often finds 

herself drawn to new places instead of sitting 

around the same problems. [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Peryllalee grew up in and around Numeria. She 

was always the member of one caravan or another. 

Her parents had given her over to the Order of 

the Blue Rose at a young age.  They knew they 

couldn't care for her and the Order was always 

looking for new recruits.

Her mentor, a dwarf by the name of Frenk, taught 

her to avoid conflict and violence and instead 

aim to peacefully resolve situations.  She 

traveled all across Numeria with him.  The two 

of them were able to help provide for many of 

the more impoverished citizens of Numeria.  

Given the lack of a strong centralized 

government to help the people their presence was 

welcome across the land.

Frenk left one day to make ammends between to 

warring barbarian tribes while Peryll was left 

to help their village.  She waited around for 

days with no response from him.  When she went 

to investigate all she could find were the 

bodies of a dozen humans, but no dwarf.  She did 

find his old skymetal sword, broken in two.

She could find no trace of him after that and 

decided to continue his work. She continued 

roaming the land helping when different problems 

would arise.  Her travels eventually brought her 

to a small town called Torch. The chance to 

craft Frenk's old sword into something special 

arose and she took it.  She managed to form a 

small rose trinket. 

It wasn't far into her stay however when the 

Forge went out.  Her instincts kicked in and she 

jumped at the chance to volunteer on the mission 

to investigate why.[/sblock]

[sblock=Harold the Wolf]

ABILITIES
Str: 13 +1 
Dex: 15 +2 
Con: 15 +2 
Int:  2 -4 
Wis: 12 +1 
Cha:  6 -2 

COMBAT
HP: 19 [8(lvl ) + 4(lvl 2) + 4(Con) + 3 (Toughness)
AC: 16 [10 base, +2 Dex, +2 armor, +2 natural]
AC Touch: 12 [10 base, +2 Dex]
Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +2 armor, +2 natural]
Init: +2 [+2 Dex]
CMB: +2 [1 BAB, +1 Str]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +1 BAB, +1 Str, +2 Dex]
Fortitude: +5 [3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +5 [3 base, +2 Dex]
Will: +1 [0 base, +1 Wis]
Speed: 50'

WEAPON
Bite: Attack: +2 [1 BAB, +1 Str], Damage: 1d6+1, Crit: x2, Type: S, Special: Trip

ARMOR
Leather: AC: +2, MDB +6, ACP: 0

RACIAL
Scent
Trip

FEATS
Toughness

SKILLS 2 
Acrobatics 6[1 Rank, 2 Ability, 3 CS]
Perception 5[1 Rank, 1 Ability, 2 CS]

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 75#
Medium: 150#
Heavy: 225#[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 6, 2014)

I read through the player's guide and it looks like an interesting setting. Now the problem is what type of character to make.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2014)

Rabbage said:


> I love the concept of your character.  I like to imagine that while Peryllalee was mentored by a member of her order while they were employed, sort of like a "jedi padawan".  Our characters both could have met during a time together on one of these for a brief time.  Bubbly "Girly" halfling samurai meets dark gritty human pistoleer sounds like a neat duo in the sci-fi fantasy world.  Maybe you sent word to me about your father's killer or requested my help with these strange creatures.



Thanks, I enjoyed writing up Hailey. Hopefully, it will make the grade.

If Pery were to have a tie in, more than likely it would have been an acquaintance met on the way to Torch or in Torch, I think.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 9, 2014)

perrinmiller said:
			
		

> I made progress today.  I have a sheet done: Hailey Navarre, Female Human Pistolero



Twist would be intrigued by two things about Hailey: 1) she's got sunrods (shiny!); and 2) he thinks it's interesting that Hailey's pride sometimes causes her to lose her cool (-2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive when threatened/insulted).  The former would be sufficient to attract Twist's initial attention.  The latter would probably cause him to follow her around town, observing her interactions with others from a discrete distance until finally working up the gumption to scuttle forward and make friends.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> After some conference, Zeta! Being an android was my one 'thing.'



If Twist somehow works it out that Zeta is an android, he'll utterly devote himself to following her around for DAYS.  How fascinating...Zeta is like one big giant shiny.  How can the little rat resist?!  



			
				Rabbage said:
			
		

> Pery is a member of the Order of the Blue Rose, and works to protect all intelligent creatures solving any disputes peacefully if possible.



And that, right there, would make Twist want to befriend Pery.  There are precious few people in Torch willing to give Ratfolk a chance, so Twist would be keen to figure out Pery, and to have her as an ally.  



It's a bit late, my time.  I'll work out possible connections to other character submissions on Tuesday.  Fun times!


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 9, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> And that, right there, would make Twist want to befriend Pery.  There are precious few people in Torch willing to give Ratfolk a chance, so Twist would be keen to figure out Pery, and to have her as an ally.




Totally, Us small folk have to stick together. Perhaps as I was arriving in town someone either saw through a disguise or I bumped into you and you saw one of my swords curious as to what kind of "shiny" they were.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2014)

Zeta being an android is hard to miss. They look human at first, but have markings that clearly identify them if you know what to look for. Zeta usually dresses to make it hard to see at first...hat and poncho and stuff...but isn't actually in disguise as a human so...

She won't appreciate being viewed as a thing of curiosity, but that will be part of the fun.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 9, 2014)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She won't appreciate being viewed as a thing of curiosity, but that will be part of the fun.



I hope so.  I'm thinking annoying little brother.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 9, 2014)

grtrtle said:
			
		

> Aja’s eyes scanned over the parchment closely, before dropping into the chair with a heavy thud. . . . If she understood the missive correctly, she has instead been assigned to join a team in investigating the caves below the Torch. . . . Shouldn’t such an assignment fall to a more senior, more experience member of the Order?



I looked over all of your posts for Aja and am uncertain what connection Twist could have to Aja.  If TS starts play with the party as a pre-selected team, then it makes sense to me that Twist will have met Aja the day the adventure starts.  If we don't start play as a team, then Twist is unlikely to have crossed paths with Aja.  That's ok, though.  Twist would be intrigued by Aja's divine magic.  He wouldn't understand it, so it would be a big giant mystery that he'd want to unravel.  He'd wonder what it is Aja does with her fingers, where the "magic" comes from, how she controls it, and whether she has any magic that makes or improves traps, gadgets, tools, or items.  When/if Aja gains her boon companion at a later level, it would be fun to roleplay Twist's reaction.  I view Twist as half-human, half-rat, so he might be puzzled and mortified that Aja has an animal to do her bidding.  Good times.



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> . . . "Travelling to a distant land, facing unknown enemies with unknown weapons. It will be quite dangerous. I am sure you can understand how important this task must be though if I am sending an asset with as much potential as you. Unfortunately, you are about all I can send. I do not want to openly risk the aggravation of the Technic League, in case I am able to change their minds. A richly equipped and guarded member of House Henderthane would arouse unwanted suspicions."
> 
> . . .
> 
> The old man did not smile per se, but he did look pleased. He removed a ring from his finger and handed it to Olrich. When the younger man looked at it appeared to be made of iron in covered in runes.



The ring would intrigue Twist.  Iron doesn't gleam in the sunlight, but the runes are different-looking and would capture Twist's fancy.  Olrich himself would probably scare the pants of Twist, though.  I could have fun roleplaying a skittery Twist who is nervous about trusting Olrich.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 13, 2014)

I am having trouble deciding what to submit. My choices are Bard, Sorcerer, Oracle, or Rogue. Any suggestions as to which would be best for the campaign?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Class/Level: Siege Gunner Gunslinger 1




 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], having trouble finding Siege Gunner in the approved sources.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 14, 2014)

perrinmiller, Drawbacks are not part of the approved material. So you wish this to be your "feature"?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2014)

Graybeard said:


> I am having trouble deciding what to submit. My choices are Bard, Sorcerer, Oracle, or Rogue. Any suggestions as to which would be best for the campaign?
> 
> Thanks.



I think there already is a rogue and arcane caster submitted. Bard could be good, a couple different ways to build/play that. Oracle would work too, either a caster style or a melee style build, without stepping on a cleric’s toes.



Tailspinner said:


> perrinmiller, Drawbacks are not part of the approved material. So you wish this to be your "feature"?



Really? Drawbacks are mentioned on page 64 in Ultimate Campaign (on the list). Pride is actually on page 65. 

Though, if you want me to use for the “feature”, I will. I really don’t have anything planned outside of the approved source material otherwise.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> Though, if you want me to use for the “feature”, I will. I really don’t have anything planned outside of the approved source material otherwise.




Approved feature.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 16, 2014)

I've decided to go ahead and make an Oracle. It may take me a few days to get everything done. I have a few ideas for a character background. Once I have that settled, the rest will be easy.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

I just made an Oracle for another game.  Fun class.  Good luck and godspeed with yours.  I'll be curious to see which of the revelations attract your attention.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2014)

Player List:
 [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=80463]Rabbage[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION]

Merry Early Christmas! Everyone listed above is "IN" for the Iron Gods Adventure Path. Also for anyone else thinking about joining this game recruitment is officially closed.

I need everyone to use the submission format presented in the first post. Please massage your background to include connections with at least three of the other characters. Watch the first post to see the status of your character. Once it shows approved you are good to start.

Shooting for a start of Monday, January 12. I will try to keep a daily rate Monday thru Friday and the weekend (Saturday and Sunday) will be considered a 6th day of the week. We will see how this works for everyone. I will try to update about the same time each day. So from update to update you have time to make a post based on the current post. My updated will be Monday thru Saturday with approximately 24 hours between updates during the week and approximately 48 hours from Saturdays' update to Monday's update.

I will add the RG and IC threads later.


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome! I'll catch up on the thread reading tonight and make some suggestions on connections.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 17, 2014)

Excellent! I am still tweaking the background and build. He will be a local person. Probably a student of the Wizard and an employee of a local merchant.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2014)

I had imagined that Olrich would pretty much arrive in Torch at the beginning of the adventurer. Looking over the backgrounds, as the only apparent "out of towner" the big "in" I see for him might be that Khonnir Baine was some sort of contact, though not an agent, of his uncle. Unless "Zeta" was also a name that he was alerted too as some sort of mysterious person of interest, given she is the only other it seems who is also Against The Technic League. I do not know if any of the merchant characters would have been dealt in weapons, as that would be another possible point of contact. I am curious to see what Graybeard is proposing for these reasons.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2014)

Go team Zeta!

*makes 'Z' sign with fingers*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2014)

[MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION]

Aja looks pretty good. I have already mentioned the equipment. Also in the class section please only list items that are currently available at first level. Also the save DC for her channel energy is 12. The level part is half the level. This is what I show:

CLASS: Cleric
Armor/Weapons: Light and medium armor and all shields (ex. tower) / all simple, longbow
Aura(Ex): Lawful, Good / minor
Channel Energy(Su): 1d6, 5/day
Positive energy, 30' burst
Heal living, OR damage undead (WILL for half, DC 12 (10 base, 0 level, 2 Cha))
Domains: Animal(Feather){APG}, Good
Animal(Feather) Granted Powers: Add Fly to your list of class skills. In addition, whenever you cast a spell that grants you a fly speed, your maneuverability increases by one step (up to perfect).
Eyes of the Hawk (Ex): You gain a racial bonus on Perception checks equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum +1). In addition, if you can act during a surprise round, you receive a +2 racial bonus on your Initiative check.
Animal(Feather) Domain Spells: 1st—calm animals
Touch of Good (Sp): You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.
Good Domain Spells: 1st—protection from evil


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2014)

[sblock=Olrich]
INFORMATION
Name: Olrich "Kentarre" Henderthane
Player: Kaodi
Race: Human
Class: Arcanist
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Elvish, Hallit, Infernal, Kellish, Taldane (Common), Osiriani
Deity: Asmodeus
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 33
Height: 6'-2"
Weight: 175#
Hair Color: Coal Black
Eye Color: Deep Bluish-Green/Deep Greenish-Blue
Skin Color: Light Tan

ABILITIES
Str: 11 +0 (1 point)
Dex: 12 +1 (2 points)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 20 +5 (17 points, +2 racial)
Wis: 12 +1 (2 points)
Cha: 14 +2 (5 points)

COMBAT
HP: 9 [d6, +2 Con, +1 FC]
AC: 11 [10 base, +1 Dex, +0 armor]
AC Touch: 11 [10 base, +1 Dex]
Flatfooted: 10 [10 base, +0 armor]
Init: +1 [1 Dex]
CMB: +0 [0 BAB, +0 Str]
CMD: 11 [10 base, +0 BAB, +0 Str, +1 Dex]
Fortitude: +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +1 [0 base, +1 Dex]
Will: +3 [2 base, +1 Wis]
Speed: 30'

WEAPON
Dagger: Attack: +0 [0 BAB, +0 Str], Damage: 1d4, Crit: 19, Type: P or S

ARMOUR
None

RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Int
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored: Arcanist (HP/SP)
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Point/Level

CLASS: Arcanist
Armor/Weapons: All simple
Arcane Resevoir 4, expend 1 point to increase caster level or save DC of spell
Quick Study Arcanist Exploit, swap prepared spells by expending 1 point from Arcane Resevoir
Consume Spells, expend spell slot to regain Arcane Resevoir points equal to spell level 

FEATS
Fast Learner (bonus) - When gainining a level in favoured class gain both +1 hit point and +1 skill rank
Improvisation (1st) - +2 bonus on all skill checks for skills with no ranks, can use all skills untrained

TRAITS
Against The Technic League - Increase Save DCs by 1 when targetting a foe you know to be a member of the Technic League
Influence {UCa} - gain a +1 trait bonus on Diplomacy checks and that skill is always a class skill

SKILLS 9 [2 base, +5 Int, +1 Race, +1 Favoured]
Appraise +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)
Bluff +3 (1 rank, +2 Cha)
Diplomacy +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha, +1 Misc)
K (Arcana) +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)
K (Engineering) +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)
K (Geography) +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)
K (Local) +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)
Perception +1 (1 rank, +1 Wis)
Spellcraft +9 (1 rank, +3 CS, +5 Int)

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 38#
Medium: 76#
Heavy: 115#

MAGIC
Cantrips [unl]: Detect Magic, Light, Jolt, Mage Hand
1st Level [4]: Charm Person, Magic Missile

SPELLBOOK
Cantrips: All Standard plus Jolt
1st Level: Ant Haul, Charm Person, Crafter's Fortune, Disguise Weapon, Jury-Rig, Magic Missile, Memory Lapse, Shocking Grasp

EQUIPMENT
Runed Ring (0gp, 0#, finger)
Traveller's Outfit (0gp, #, worn)
Traveller's Outfit (1gp, 5#, backpack)
Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2#, belt)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, belt)
Canteen (2gp, 1#, belt)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Travelling Spellbook (0gp, 1#, backpack)
Merchant's Scale (2gp, 1#, backpack)
Grooming Kit (1gp, 2#, backpack)
2 Inkpens (2sp, 0#, backpack)
Ink (8gp, 0#, backpack)
Journal (10gp, 1#, backpack)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 1/2#, belt)
Total (34gp 2sp, 16 1/2#, light)

FINANCES: 85gp 8sp

Appearance: Lightly tanned skin, Medium-length straight hair and a goatee, all neatly groomed. Long face with sharp, angular features. Has a bit of an imperious and no nonsense air about him. Dressed in black breaches and white shirt, with roadworn leather boots and a somewhat beaten up high collared long red coat.

Background: See previous post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2014)

[MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]

Twist looks pretty good.
Note that there is a languages entry in the top section and that is where I would like those to go. Also the Androffan is a bonus language so by my count you get one additional one.
His carrying capacity is 3/4 normal because of his size.
Also a container sized for a small character is 1/4 weight so the backpack has a weight of 1/2 pound.

So I show:

Languages: Common, Undercommon {ARG}, Hallit {IGPG}, Draconic{ARG}, Androffan {IGPG, trait}, +1 (move to the INFORMATION section of the sheet)

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 32#
Medium: 65#
Heavy: 97#

EQUIPMENT
Backpack (2gp, 0.5#, back)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2014)

[MENTION=80463]Rabbage[/MENTION]

Peryllalee looks pretty good.

COMBAT
CMD: 15 [10 base, +1 BAB, +3 Str, +2 Dex, -1 size]

RACIAL
The desciptions for Outrider and Underfoot are switched.

TRAIT
Please add descriptions to the traits.

SKILLS
Please use the actually ability bonus instead of AB (e.g. Diplomacy 6 [+2 Cha, +1 Rank, +3 CS]).

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 57#
Medium: 115#
Heavy: 172#

EQUIPMENT
You over spent. Samurai gets max gold of 180.
A little confused. You have Humphrey on the character sheet but 'Harold the Wolf' later.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 17, 2014)

I am torn between 2 campaign traits. I am seriously considering Against the Technic League as it would fit my character background I have thus far. I have not decided upon a particular merchant he works for. I plan on reviewing the other character backgrounds to see what would fit best.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2014)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]

Olrich looks pretty good.

EQUIPMENT
Runed Ring (0gp, 0#, finger) {a remnent from when you were going to play an enchanter?}
Traveller's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn) {worn clothes do not count against your encumbrance}
Dagger (2gp, 1#, belt) {weight was wrong}
Total (34gp 2sp, 16.5#, light) {updated}

FINANCES: 85gp 8sp {updated}

BACKGROUND
The only thing I can find is in post #12.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, the background from my other formant is what I meant. I did not really want to copy/paste that wall of text quite yet. The ring is a remnant. I thought I would keep it for flavour if it is not really worth anything. Just iron. I thought by RAW worn clothes count towards encumbrance. Maybe that has been errata'd back to the old way by now. James Jacobs mentioned he thought it was an oversight in a 2009 thread. If you do it old way anyway, fine by me. Will have to keep that in mind when I fix up my Jade Regent sheet as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

```

```



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Note that there is a languages entry in the top section and that is where I would like those to go. Also the Androffan is a bonus language so by my count you get one additional one.



 Done.  Added Dwarven.



> His carrying capacity is 3/4 normal because of his size.
> Also a container sized for a small character is 1/4 weight so the backpack has a weight of 1/2 pound.



Thank you.



> CARRYING CAPACITY
> Light: 32#
> Medium: 65#
> Heavy: 97#



Right-o.  I calculate 32.25, 64.5, and 97.5.  Do you want decimals, or the rounded-off numbers? Some equipment weighs only half a pound, so decimals might be more accurate (even if tedious).  


[sblock=Twist]INFORMATION
Player: CanadienneBacon
Race: Ratfolk
Class: Rogue
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Undercommon {ARG}, Hallit {IGPG}, Draconic{ARG}, Androffan {IGPG, trait}.
Deity: None
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Height: 4' 9"
Weight: 100
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Medium

ABILITIES
Str: 12 +1 (5 points, -2 racial)
Dex: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Con: 10 +0 (0 points)
Int: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Wis: 14 +2 (5 points)
Cha: 12 +1 (2 points)

COMBAT
HP: 8 [d8, +0 Con]
AC: 18 [10 base, +4 Dex, +3 studded leather, +1 size]
AC Touch: 15 [10 base, +4 Dex, +1 size]
Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +3 studded leather, +1 size]
Init: +6 [4 Dex, +2 trait]
CMB: +0 [0 BAB, +1 Str, -1 size]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +0 BAB, +1 Str, +4 Dex, -1 size]
Fortitude: +0 [0 base, +0 Con]
Reflex: +6 [2 base, +4 Dex]
Will: +2 [0 base, +2 Wis]
Speed: 20'

WEAPON
Rapier: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex (wpn finesse), +1 size], Damage: 1d4+1, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Dagger: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex (wpn finesse), +1 size], Damage: 1d3+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Type: P or S
Dagger, Thrown: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 size], Dmg: 1d3+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Type: P or S, Rng: 10'
Shortbow: Attack: +5 [0 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 size], Damage: 1d4, Crit: x3, Type: P, Range: 60'

ARMOR
Studded Leather: AC: +3, MDB +5, ACP: -1

RACIAL (GM approved non-source feature)
Abilities {ARG}: +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Str
Size: Small humanoid, ratfolk subtype
Base Speed: 20'
Favored:  Rogue
Darkvision {ARG}: 60'
Rodent Empathy {ARG}: +4 racial bonus on Handle Animal checks made to influence rodents
Tinker {ARG}: Ratfolk gain a +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy), Perception, and Use Magic Device checks.
Small {ARG}: +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty on combat maneuver checks and to their CMD, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.
Swarming {ARG}: Ratfolk are used to living and fighting communally, and are adept at swarming foes for their own gain and their foes' detriment. Up to two ratfolk can share the same square at the same time. If two ratfolk in the same square attack the same foe, they are considered to be flanking that foe as if they were in two opposite squares.

CLASS: Rogue
Armor/Weapons: Proficient with light armor, but not with shields / All simple weapons, plus hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword
Sneak Attack: +1d6 damage when target denied Dex to AC or when flanking
Trapfinding: Add 1/2 level to Perception checks to locate traps and to Disable Device

FEATS
Weapon Finesse:  Use Dex modifier instead of Str on melee attack rolls made with light weapon or rapier
*Will acquire Technologist feat {IGPG} at 3rd level, if GM approves

TRAITS
Numerian Archaelogist {IGPG}: Gain Androffan as an additional language.  When you use a timeworn technological item, roll twice when determining any glitches the item might cause and choose which result to use as your actual result.
Reactionary {APG} - gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks

SKILLS 12 [8 base, +4 Int]
Climb +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Str)
Diplomacy +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Cha)
Disable Device +11 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +1 Rogue, +2 mwk tools)
Disguise +5 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Cha)
Escape Artist +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex)
Handle Animal (rats) +5 (0 ranks, +1 Cha, +4 race) 
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Knowledge (local) +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int)
Perception +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Wis, +2 race)
Sense Motive +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Wis)
Sleight of Hand +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex)
Stealth +12 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +4 size)
Use Magic Device +10 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Int, +2 race)

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 32#
Medium: 65#
Heavy: 97#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Studded leather (25gp, 10# (size small), worn)
Rapier (20gp, 1#, belt)
2 Daggers (4gp, 1#, armband)
Shortbow (30gp, 1#, shoulder)
20 Arrows (1gp, 1.5#, shoulder)
Backpack (2gp, 0.5#, back)
Masterwork thieves' tools (100 gp, 2#, backpack)
Rope, silk, 50' (10gp, 5#, backpack)
Grappling hook (1gp, 4#, backpack)
Common Survival Kit {UE} (5gp, 4#, backpack)
42 gp (1#, half in backpack, half in pockets)
Total (198gp spent, 31#, light)

FINANCES: 42gp

[sblock=Appearance]Twist is a small male with a petite build.  Larger than a halfling, about the height of a dwarf, Twist has short legs, a long slender torso, slim shoulders, and wiry forearms.  His eyes are black and beady, seeing everything.  Scraggly tufts of unkept whisker-like dark facial hair dot Twist's cheeks and chin.  Twist's mouth and nose, which works overtime, very nearly resemble those of a rodent.  Despite Twist's unappealing physical attributes, the young man comports himself quietly, with a marked curiosity about his person.  A ready smile doesn't meet his eyes, however.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Twist is ratfolk, and as a member of ratfolk society is fluent in life both above and beneath the city of Torch.  Slow to trust and twitchy, Twist uses a disguise when venturing aboveground into Torch or when conducting business with races other than ratfolk.  Once Twist's trust is gained, however, he is a loyal friend for life.

Twist is concerned for Khonnir Baine, a wizard archaeologist interested in the intricate ruins beneath Torch.  Twist met Khonnir three years ago, when Twist was a twelve-year-old ratling climbing sewer tunnels.  Khonnir, who had a badly wrenched knee after stumbling on a loose sewer brick, tempted Twist with a "shiny," a tangled bit of metal warped into a wristband.  Twist, always fascinated by shiny things, was unable to resist the tidbit, and agreed to help Khonnir in exchange for the metal wristband.  Since then, the two have struck up a friendship.  Twist occasionally brings Khonnir "shiny" bits from the sewers, and Khonnir gives Twist advice on where to look for new objects.  In a way, Twist has become Khonnir's scout.

Khonnir is missing, however, and has been for a week.  Twist hadn't realized Khonnir was absent until just this morning, when Twist brought a bit of what looks like it might be a copper coil to Khonnir.  With Khonnir gone, Twist has no one to buy the shiny bits Twist finds in the sewers.  More than that, however, Twist has realized that he'll sorely miss Khonnir's unassuming friendship if the human wizard does not return.  Not many humans give ratfolk the time of day in Torch, making Khonnir a valuable ally.  Bent on finding Khonnir, Twist ventures above ground in his best disguise, all with the aim of finding out where on earth the wizard has gone off to.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Versimilitude question prompted by my review of Twist's finances.  Twist has 42 gp right now.  If he has to carry that around on his person (which he might, because he likes shiny stuff and he hoards), the extra four (??) pounds will put him into the medium encumbrance category.  With a movement of 20', I'm looking to avoid becoming encumbered.  Soooo...where would locals park their money?  Is there a bank?  

I could always say Twist leaves it with his family.  Or in some rat-hole in the sewers.  Thought I'd ask first, though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, yeah, and WOOT on being selected for this game.  My little ratling is probably one of my favorite PCs I've ever created, so it's exciting to have an opportunity to play him.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Versimilitude question prompted by my review of Twist's finances.  Twist has 42 gp right now.  If he has to carry that around on his person (which he might, because he likes shiny stuff and he hoards), the extra four (??) pounds will put him into the medium encumbrance category.  With a movement of 20', I'm looking to avoid becoming encumbered.  Soooo...where would locals park their money?  Is there a bank?
> 
> I could always say Twist leaves it with his family.  Or in some rat-hole in the sewers.  Thought I'd ask first, though.




From the section on coins:

The standard coin weighs about a third of an ounce (50 to the pound).

So you are good.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Right-o.  I calculate 32.25, 64.5, and 97.5.  Do you want decimals, or the rounded-off numbers? Some equipment weighs only half a pound, so decimals might be more accurate (even if tedious).




I am using the same format as is in the rules. All carrying capacities have the same format. Every light load is 1/3 of the heavy load and every medium load is 2/3 of the heavy load. Fractions are always rounded down like most fractions in the game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Done, thanks again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2014)

*** Completed Application ***


*Hailey Navarre, Female Human Pistolero*

*Description:*
Hailey is short and petite, with an athletic frame and a strength that is unexpected for one her size. Long brown hair is slightly unruly and could use a good brushing. But most of the time she hardly bothers since she wears a hat. Her skin is freckled and she is rather plain looking. Her blue eyes can be warm or ice cold depending on her mood, and her emotions are not often revealed on her face. Generally, her expression shows indifference all of the time, until she bursts forth in anger and then everyone can easily read her expression. Often the only time she is smiling is when she is firing her pistol.

She wears black leather pants and thigh length boots, visible beneath her long black woolen coat. Her chain shirt is dull steel and mostly covered by it. Atop her head is a brown, brimmed hat with the left side turned up. The rest of the brim hangs down, often shielding her right eye from view. 

[sblock=Personality]Hailey is a secretive woman, not easily trusting of just anyone. She can be polite and friendly if necessary, but is generally serious and observant instead. She is not afraid to use her gender to get her way is it will provide an advantage, and she is not afraid to use some deceit or threats of intimidation to do it either. She can be extremely vengeful when scorned and is not afraid of violence to accomplish her goals.

She normally she keeps to herself and is used to being alone amongst people. She has a prideful streak, but has slowly become aware of this trait and thus spending more time listening instead of talking to avoid pissing people off. 

She doesn't always agree with the society around her, preferring to make her own judgments according to her conscience instead. She dislikes being intimidated and having people dictate what she and others should do, but often is not compelled strongly enough to interfere in the affairs of others until really provoked.[/sblock]





 [sblock=EnW Character Sheet]INFORMATION
Name: Hailey Navarre
Player: Perrinmiller
Race: Human
Class: Gunslinger (Pistolero)
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral 
Languages: Common, Orc, Hallit
Deity: None
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Height: 5ft 9in
Weight: 140 lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Medium

ABILITIES
Str: 12 +1 (2 points)
Dex: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 14 +2 (5 points)
Wis: 16 +3 (10 points)
Cha: 10 +0 (0 points)

COMBAT
HP: 12 [d10, +2 Con]
AC: 18 [10 base, +4 Dex, +4 armor]
AC Touch: 14 [10 base, +4 Dex]
Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +6 armor]
Init: +6 [4 Dex, +2 trait]
CMB: +2 [1 BAB, +1 Str]
CMD: 16 [10 base, +1 BAB, +1 Str, +4 Dex]
Fortitude: +4 [2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +6 [2 base, +4 Dex]
Will: +3 [0 base, +3 Wis]
Speed: 30'

WEAPON
Pistol: Attack: +5 [1 BAB, +4 Dex] +6 w/PBS, Damage: 1d8 (+1 w/PBS), Crit: x4, Type: B&P, Range 20', Misfire=2
Dagger: Attack: +1 [1 BAB, +1 Str] or +5 [1 BAB, +4 Dex] thrown, Damage: 1d4+1 (+2 w/PBS), Crit: 19-20, Type: P or S, Range: 10'
Chakram: +5 [1 BAB, +4 Dex] +6 w/PBS, Damage: 1d8+1 (+2 w/PBS), Crit: x2, Type: S, Range: 30'
Rapier: Attack: +2 [1 BAB, +1 Str], Damage: 1d6+1, Crit: 18-20, Type: P


ARMOR
Chain Shirt: AC: +4, MDB +4, ACP: -2

RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Dex
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored: Gunslinger (+1 SP)
Bonus Feat: +1 Feat at 1st Level
Skilled: +1 SP per level

CLASS: Fighter
Armor/Weapons: All light armor/ all simple, martial, and 1-handed firearms
Bonus Feat: Gunsmithing (Crafting Firearms and Ammunition, restoring a broken firearm)
Grit (3 points) - A gunslinger makes her mark upon the world with daring deeds. Some gunslingers claim they belong to a mystical way of the gun, but it’s more likely that the volatile nature of firearms simply prunes the unlucky and careless from their ranks. Whatever the reason, all gunslingers have grit. In game terms, grit is a fluctuating measure of a gunslinger’s ability to perform amazing actions in combat. At the start of each day, a gunslinger gains a number of grit points equal to her Wisdom modifier (minimum 1). Her grit goes up or down throughout the day, but usually cannot go higher than her Wisdom modifier (minimum 1), though some feats and magic items may affect this maximum. A gunslinger spends grit to accomplish deeds (see below), and regains grit in the following ways.

Critical Hit with a Firearm: Each time the gunslinger confirms a critical hit with a firearm attack while in the heat of combat, she regains 1 grit point. Confirming a critical hit on a helpless or unaware creature or on a creature that has fewer Hit Dice than half the gunslinger’s character level does not restore grit.

Killing Blow with a Firearm: When the gunslinger reduces a creature to 0 or fewer hit points with a firearm attack while in the heat of combat, she regains 1 grit point. Destroying an unattended object, reducing a helpless or unaware creature to 0 or fewer hit points, or reducing a creature that has fewer Hit Dice than half the gunslinger’s character level to 0 or fewer hit points does not restore any grit.

Gunslingers spend grit points to accomplish deeds. Most deeds grant the gunslinger some momentary bonus or effect, but there are some that provide longer-lasting effects. Some deeds stay in effect as long as the gunslinger has at least 1 grit point. The following is the list of base gunslinger deeds. A gunslinger can only perform deeds of her level or lower. Unless otherwise noted, a deed can be performed multiple successive times, as long as the appropriate amount of grit is spent to perform the deed.
Deed: Up Close and Deadly 1d6 - At 1st level, when the pistolero hits a target with a one-handed firearm that is not making a scatter shot, she can spend 1 grit point to deal 1d6 points of extra damage on a hit. If she misses with the attack, she grazes the target, dealing half the extra damage anyway. This is precision damage and is not multiplied if the attack is a critical hit. This precision damage increases to 2d6 at 5th level, to 3d6 at 10th level, to 4d6 at 15th level, and to 5d6 at 20th level. This precision damage stacks with sneak attack and other forms of precision damage. This deed replaces the deadeye deed.
Deed: Gunslinger's Dodge - At 1st level, the gunslinger gains an uncanny knack for getting out of the way of ranged attacks. When a ranged attack is made against the gunslinger, she can spend 1 grit point to move 5 feet as an immediate action; doing so grants the gunslinger a +2 bonus to AC against the triggering attack. This movement is not a 5-foot step, and provokes attacks of opportunity. Alternatively, the gunslinger can drop prone to gain a +4 bonus to AC against the triggering attack. The gunslinger can only perform this deed while wearing medium or light armor, and while carrying no more than a light load.
Deed: Quick Clear - At 1st level, as a standard action, the gunslinger can remove the broken condition from a single firearm she is currently wielding, as long as that condition was gained by a firearm misfire. The gunslinger must have at least 1 grit point to perform this deed. Alternatively, if the gunslinger spends 1 grit point to perform this deed, she can perform quick clear as a move-equivalent action instead of a standard action.

FEATS
Rapid Reload Pistol (1st) - Reload pistols as Free Action
Point Blank Shot (bonus) - +1 Attack & Damage with ranged attacks within 30ft

TRAITS
Robot Slayer - gain a +1 trait bonus on attack rolls against robots and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by robots
Reactionary {APG} - gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks
Pride (Drawback) {UCa} - When someone threatens, accuses, or challenges you, you take a –2 penalty on Diplomacy checks and Sense Motive checks involving that creature until the creature apologizes to you.
World Traveler (Human) {APG} - Selected Sense Motive to gain a +1 trait bonus on checks with that skill, and it is always a class skill for you.

SKILLS 8 [4 base, +2 Int, +1 FC, +1 Human]
Acrobatics +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, -2ACP) 
Climb +3 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Str, -2ACP)
Craft Alchemy +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Knowledge Local +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Knowledge Engineering +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Perception +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +3 Wis)
Sense Motive +8 (1 rank, +3 CS, +3 Wis, +1 Trait)
Sleight of Hand +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, -2ACP) 

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 43#
Medium: 86#
Heavy: 130#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Chain shirt (100gp, 25#, worn)
Pistol (0gp, 4#, belt)
Belt Pouch (1gp, .5#, belt)
Waterproof Bag (.5gp, .5#, pouch)
23 Alchemical Cartridges, Paper (138gp, -#, bag)
Rapier (20gp, 2#, belt)
5 Chakrams (5gp, 5#, belt)
Backpack with Sunrod Holder(2gp, 2#, back) (15# Total)
* Gunsmith Kit (15gp, 2#, backpack)
* Grooming Kit (1gp, 2#, backpack)
* Mess Kit (2sp, 1#, backpack)
* 3 Sunrods (6gp, 3#, backpack)
* Waterskin (1gp, 4#, backpack)
* 2 days Rations (1gp, 2#, backpack)

Total (289.2gp, 54#, Medium) Without Backpack (38#, Light)

FINANCES: 9.8gp[/sblock][sblock=Background]The River Kingdoms and Numeria were dangerous lands, as Hailey Navarre had known for years since neither of her parents lived to reach old age. She was born out of wedlock to human gypsy woman named Anastasia, a healer of Desna, that was hired as a healer for a merchant caravan. Her mother never revealed who her birth father was and a few years after she was born, she was adopted by the half-elven ranger Alanore when he married her mother. Her parents hired on to travel the caravan routes, owning their own wagon to live in, as they both served in the caravan. Her childhood was happy enough and she was well loved.

Unfortunately whatever plans of living happily ever after her parents had, they were cut short when Hailey was 10 years old. Her mother Anastasia was tragically killed when a fight broke out amongst the members of the caravan. The caravan master had been pressuring the family to betroth Hailey and his oafish son. The altercation escalated, insults were made and a brawl ensued. The oafish son had bashed in the side of Anastasia's skull with a mace. In a fair duel afterward, her father Alanore ran the killer through with his sword.

Following the death of her mother, Hailey and her father took their leave of that caravan and joined another. For years they worked the routes from the River Kingdoms to Numeria. Without a mother, Hailey had become more of a tomboy and had taken an interest in firearms after purchasing a broken down pistol at a market in Hajoth Hakados when she was a teenager. While she channeled her energy into learning to fix it and fire it, her father had taken to drinking instead.

She was also hearing tales of the savage land of Numeria and the tainted mages that ruled over the people as they devoted their time to artifacts that no one understood. She thought the idea of constructed mechanical men ludicrous but mistrusted the danger such manufactured armies could do while under the commands of lunatics.  She only hoped her hours of practice with a modern weapons would stop such things in their tracks.

By the time she was 19, Hailey's father had nearly drank himself broke. The family wagon was gone and Hailey was working with the caravan herself to help ensure they both were fed. Her father's pay all went to booze and some gambling in the taverns when he was drunk.  Despite her taste for adventure, she stayed with Alanore to look out for him. She knew that his drinking was mainly over the grief of her long dead mother.

Her father was killed in an alley in Hajoth Hakados while the caravan was staying over for a week to resupply and trade. Unfortunately, Hailey had not been around at the time and his body was discovered the next morning. Upon inquiry, she learned that a man in black with a scar from his left eye, down his cheek to the corner of his mouth had done it. She did not have a name, but everyone called the man "Scar" behind his back. Last she had heard, the bastard had departed for Torch that morning. She quit her job with the caravan and intended to follow after.

Unfortunately, Hailey could not risk the journey alone and had needed time to find a caravan or something heading out. She arrived in Torch much later and lost the trail of "Scar" there. Low on funds she stayed around to take on odd jobs of bodyguard work and protection until she could find a better paying opportunity for her gun for hire. Eventually she figured the man who killed her father would be seen again in Torch and she would be waiting.

Recently Hailey had heard about Khonnir’s recovery of a deactivated robot found in the caves below Torch and she was concerned again about her worries of strange metal creatures trying to conquer the lands by the orders of lunatics.  Where there was one, there could very well have been more.  She started looking for other adventurous types that wanted to explore the caves under Torch to determine if there were more down there. If so she planned to see if her bullets would turn them to junk.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2014)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Done, thanks again.
> 
> CARRYING CAPACITY
> Light: 32#
> ...




Almost right. You start with the heavy load for your strength as a medium character: 130
Next, you take 3/4 of that = 97.5
1/3 of that is 32.5
2/3 of it is 65

So you end up with:

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 32#
Medium: 65#
Heavy: 97#

Once you round fractions down.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2014)

Tailspinner, sorry, didn't see your post about Siege Gunner until recently. Poked around and discovered you are correct. Source for that is a Paizo book titled, Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Combat.

So, if you don't approve that class or book as a source, then I will have to choose between the Android race and the Siege Gunner archetype as my special thing.

I will think on that choice as I await your decision.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Tailspinner, sorry, didn't see your post about Siege Gunner until recently. Poked around and discovered you are correct. Source for that is a Paizo book titled, Pathfinder Campaign Setting: Inner Sea Combat.
> 
> So, if you don't approve that class or book as a source, then I will have to choose between the Android race and the Siege Gunner archetype as my special thing.
> 
> I will think on that choice as I await your decision.




Sorry. Only one "feature" per player. You will need to decide between android or siege gunner.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2014)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]

Hailey looks pretty good.
Just a few things:

WEAPON
Rapier: Attack +2

SKILLS
Knowledge Religion is not a class skill for the gunslinger

EQUIPMENT
Waterproof Bag in Belt Pouch (2gp, 1#, belt) - Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#) & Waterproof Bag (0.5gp, 0.5#) wasn't sure what was happening here
45 Alchemical Cartridges, Paper (135gp, -#, bag) - One is 12gp; if crafting would be 6gp each
Backpack with Sunrod Holder(2gp, 2#, back) (15# Total) - Cannot find a mention of a sunrod holder anywhere
* Rations (2gp, 1#, backpack) - Trail Rations (0.5gp, 1#)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2014)

Fair enough. Well, the gunslinger/alchemist combo kind of needs Siege Gunner to really work...and while I like some of the story motifs of being an android, it's not necessary for the build. And I already have a human version of the character made up. Soooooo...

Yep, I'll go with the human.


----------



## Rabbage (Dec 18, 2014)

Updating the sheet to fix errors and redo inventory!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> So you end up with:
> 
> CARRYING CAPACITY
> Light: 32#
> ...



Edited into the sheet, above. Thx.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 19, 2014)

I have my character nearly done. Just have to finish choosing equipment and tweak the background a bit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> Hailey looks pretty good.
> Just a few things:
> 
> WEAPON
> ...



Rapier Attack – Fixed
Hmm Knowledge Religion must have been a holdover from the prior build’s trait. – Fixed
I combined the waterproof bag and belt pouch to one line and got the cost wrong. - Fixed
Rations – Fixed
Sunrod holder is a crafted on item, basically a two leather or cloth thongs to tie the sunrod to the backpack. Easy to do taking 10 on a Craft Check. Cost is negligible unless you want to charge something for the modification. It is not in any book.

Re: Alchemical Cartridges – I had cost at 3gp/charge crafted... Hmmm, must been a house rule with more common firearms or something. Anyway, I knocked it down to assume 6gp per charge as she can make her own. - Fixed


For connections.  Easiest for Hailey is to have met others in Torch (perhaps the Evercandle Inn) because she had heard about Khonnir’s recovery of a deactivated robot found in the caves below Torch and she was looking for other adventurous types that wanted to explore the caves under Torch to determine if there were more down there.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, here is my submission. I still need to do a few small things to the build though. 

Vandor Corthe
Human Oracle

[sblock=Vandor Corthe]

INFORMATION
Name: Vandor Corthe
Player: Graybeard
Race: Human
Class: Oracle
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, 
Deity: None
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 187#
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Medium

ABILITIES
Str: 12 +1 (2 points)
Dex: 16 +3 (10 points)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 14 +2 (5 points)
Wis: 10 +0 (0 points)
Cha: 18 +4 (10 points +2 Racial)

COMBAT
HP: 11 [d8, +2 Con, +1 FC]
AC: 16 [10 base, +3 Dex, +3 armor]
AC Touch: 13 [10 base, +3 Dex]
Flatfooted: 13 [10 base, +3 armor]
Init: +3 [3 Dex,]
CMB: +1 [0 BAB, +1 Str]
CMD: 14 [10 base, +0 BAB, +1 Str, +3 Dex]
Fortitude: +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +3 [0 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +2 [2 base, +0 Wis]
Speed: 20'

WEAPON
Morningstar: Attack: +1 [0 BAB, +1 Str], Damage: 1d8+1, Crit: 20, Type: S
Light Crossbow: Attack: +3 [0 BAB, +3 Dex], Damage: 1d8, Crit: 19-20 x2, Type: P, Range: 80'
Dagger: Attack: +1 [0 BAB, +1 Str], Damage: 1d4+1, Crit: 19-20x2, Type: P/S Range: 10’

ARMOR
Studded Leather: AC: +3,

RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Cha
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored: Oracle (HP)
1 Additional Feat at 1st level
+1 Skill point each level

CLASS: Oracle
Armor/Weapons: Light and Medium armor and all shields except Tower / all simple weapons
Mystery: Heavens (Gain Fly, Knowledge Arcana, Perception, and Survival as class skills)
Curse: Lame (One of your legs is permanently wounded, reducing your base land speed by 10 feet if your base speed is 30 feet or more. If your base speed is less than 30 feet, your speed is reduced by 5 feet. Your speed is never reduced due to encumbrance.)
Revelation: Moonlight Bridge (You summon a bridge of shimmering moonlight. The 10-foot-wide span touches the ground at a point adjacent to your position. From this point it can extend in any direction for 10 feet per oracle level. The path persists until you have crossed over the bridge or for 24 hours, whichever is shorter. You may summon a moonlight bridge a number of times per day equal to your Charisma bonus. Should the bridge be attacked, treat it as a wall of force.)

FEATS
Point Blank Shot (1st) - get a +1 to attacks and damage rolls to targets within 30’
Alertness (bonus) – Gain +2 to Perception and Sense Motive skill checks

TRAITS
Against the Technic League (campaign) - gain a +2 trait bonus on damage rolls with weapons against members of the Technic League
Irrepressible {Other} – Use Charisma modifier in place of Wisdom modifier for saves vs Charm or Compulsion

SKILLS 7 [4 base, +2 Int, +1 Racial]
Heal +4 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Wis)
Knowledge:
History +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Religion +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Perception +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Wis, +2 Feat)
Sense Motive +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Wis, +2 Feat)
Spellcraft +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Int)
Survival +4 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Wis)

SPELLS 
Known:
Osirons: 4, 1st Level: 2
Per Day: 1st level: 4

Osirons known: Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic, Spark
1st Level: Bless, Cure Light Wounds

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 43#
Medium: 86#
Heavy: 130#

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Studded Leather Armor (25gp, 20#, worn)
Morningstar (8gp, 6#, belt)
Lt Crossbow (35gp, 4#, shoulder)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, belt)
20 Bolts (2gp, 2#, shoulder)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Bedroll (1sp, 5#, backpack)
Blanket (5sp, 3#, backpack)
Compass (10gp, ½#, Pouch)
Flint/Steel (1gp, 0#, Pouch)
Hooded Lamp (7gp, 2#, backpack)
Oil, flask, 3 (3sp, 3#, backpack)
Pouch, Belt (1gp, ½#,)
Rations, 2 (1gp, 2#, backpack)
Silk Rope, 50’ (10gp, 5#, backpack)
Torch (1cp, 1#, backpack)
Waterskin (1gp, 4#, shoulder)

Total (gp, 61#, Medium)

FINANCES: 46gp. 7cp

Appearance and Personality: Vandor has brown, shoulder length hair and brown eyes. His clothes are ordinary and unassuming. He does not believe in wearing fancy clothing and has never needed to. If the situation demanded, he would force himself to wear the appropriate attire. Otherwise, he keeps his appearance and clothing reasonably clean and well kept. He is always ready with a smile and has a generally positive attitude about things. His employment at the general store combined with his upbringing has taught him to be tolerant and respectful towards others. He has a natural curiosity and frequently asks questions of new beings he encounters. He is interested in women but has vowed to not get serious about anyone until he has enough money saved. This is one aspect of his personality that Aja has teased him about. 

Background: Vandor’s mother Maela moved to the town of Torch when he was just a toddler. He has almost no memories of his father and his mother has revealed very little except to say that he was killed by the Technic League and it was because of them that they were forced to run away to the town of Torch. Growing up he had a few close friends in town. As soon as he was old enough, he helped out various merchants around town to earn a few coppers here and there. His mother works as a seamstress and they live in a modest dwelling. Vandor now works for the General Mercantile store stocking shelves, cleaning, and doing other odd jobs. For Vardon, it represents good, honest work. He was in his later teenage years when he realized that he was different than most others. He came to that startling sudden realization when he was in a dark room and needed a light to see his way. Strange words flowed from his mouth and the next item he touched glowed brightly. Frightened, he ran to the local cleric and confessed. After a very lengthy discussion, the cleric explained that there was nothing wrong with him and that it was the work of the Gods. The Gods themselves had blessed Vandor with divine abilities for a reason. That reason might not be clear right now but someday in the future, the cleric explained, Vandor will recognize it when it happens. 

Vandor went home and talked to his mother about this new experience. She warned him to be careful because the world was a dangerous place and some people might be afraid of him due to the nature of his abilities. She suggested he return to the temple of Erastus and ask for training. She explained that they coud train him how to defend himself. 

During his training at the temple, he met and trained with a woman about his age. They developed a friendship over time which started as mutual training partners. It gave them a common topic of conversation.

In his job at the store, Vandor met many different people and races. His boss, the owner, often reminded the employees not to judge anyone that came through the doors. After all, he would say, anyone with coins to spend was a good customer. This experience helped him develop a tolerance of other races that not everyone possessed. 

It was the day the flame on the hill inexplicably shut off that Vandor understood why he had been blessed by the gods. He was chosen by them to investigate this occurrence and return the flame to its previous glory. He would save the town from economic ruin!

He just recently learned that he has a half sister who was born out of wedlock and was given up for adoption. Her current wereabouts are unknown.
[/sblock]

[sblock=PC relationships]

Aja-training partner and friend. The two met at the temple during Vandor's training. She is his closest friend. Vandor trusts her completely and often shares his thoughts and aspirations with her. Aja sometimes thinks he is too trusting and it is perhaps their main difference. 

Twist-a recent arrival in town. The small being has been pestering Vandor with numerous questions, particularly after Vandor was seen making his own light source using magic. Vandor tolerates the questions and has begun to ask his own. The Ratfolk is unlike anyone Vandor has ever met and the being's unending curiosity amuses him.

Hailey: A recent arrival in town. Vandor first noticed her at the store. Later, the two met again at the inn where Vandor was dining. He approached her and asked about her occupation and the weapons she carries.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 22, 2014)

I will finish the rest tonight. I need to add spells known, connection to other pc's, and a couple of other things.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 22, 2014)

I would like to edit in Twist's background connections to three or more of the other PCs.  Aja and Olrich are hardest, but I propose that Khonnir would be a suitable link between Twist, Aja, and Olrich. We may not know one another for long or very well, but the most logical connection between us is likely to have been Khonnir.  Perhaps we have met once, either together, or separately (with Khonnir present, before he went missing)?  Or maybe we have yet to meet--a meeting could have been proposed by Khonnir, but never happened because Khonnir went missing.

I think Twist would have followed Hailey around.  She's got sunrods, which are shiny and would have intrigued Twist.  I'd like to be able to say that Twist and Hailey are friendly, or at least that Hailey tolerates Twist's presence.

Pery seems to be the best candidate to be closest friends with Twist.  They're both size small, surviving in a human environment.  Twist might have come to the Order of the Blue Rose, where Pery is a member, seeking peaceful mediation re: a dispute with a local merchant.  Maybe a merchant tried to screw over the ratfolk community, and Pery stepped in to help find a solution?  They say in the best mediated settlement, neither party leaves 100% happy.

I would like Twist to begin play being at least familiar with Zeta.  If she is not an android, some of her allure may be gone, but as a native of the city, there's a reasonable chance that Twist would at least have spied her out at some point.  Zeta does, after all, trade in Things That Go Boom.  I'll bet some of her work as an gunslinger requires shiny bits of sparkly metal.

Two things intrigue me about Vandor, his oracle curse and his revelation.  Twist might be attracted to the "underdog" aspects of Vandor's background (his limp and his clerk status in the warehouse).  For definite sure, if for some reason Twist ever saw Vandor use his revelation, Twist would immediately set about following Vandor around Torch, and would have approached Vandor about how it is that he can make things "light up."


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 22, 2014)

[sblock=Connections]Olrich laid back in his lounge chair on the river boat and reviewed a letter his uncle had given him before relocating him half-way across the continent. It was short enough:

_Olrich,

I am trusting you to be our primary agent in Numeria, but at present I am not without contacts there altogether. When you arrive in Torch you might consider seeking out an archaeologist and scholar by the name of Khonnir Baine. He is knowledgeable enough about the local landscape and could be useful to you for getting up to speed. I do not know if you can trust him with much, but in dealings I have had with him he has performed adequately. 

I have also heard word of some agitators against our rivals. My contacts were only able to provide one name, Deezy Klatta, but they also believe there is someone associated with the General Mercantile store in Torch whose interests might align with ours. Seek them out if you find yourself in need of assistance. But be careful not to tip your hand to any prying eyes.

I strongly advise you to finish committing these names to memory long before you reach Numeria and to then destroy the letter. 

Your Uncle_

Olrich scanned over the text a few more times, making sure that the names were seared into memory. Pushing himself to his feet he passed his hand over the letter and then snapped his fingers, causing sparks to shower down on it, setting it alight. He walked to the railway of the river boat and just as the flames of the burning letter licked at him he dropped the charred remains into the river.

And the he returned to his chair to relax. It would still be some weeks before he arrived.[/sblock]


----------



## grtrtle (Dec 22, 2014)

[sblock=Aja Reinfall]INFORMATION
Name: Aja Reinfall
Player: grtrtle
Race: Human
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Erastil
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 22
Height: 5'-8"
Weight: 140#
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Fair (light tan)


ABILITIES
Str: 14 +2 (5 points)
Dex: 16 +3 (10 points)
Con: 12 +1 (2 points)
Int: 10 +0 (0 points)
Wis: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Cha: 14 +2 (5 points)


COMBAT
HP: 10 [d8, +1 Con, +1 FC]
AC: 13 [10 base, +3 Dex]
AC Touch: 13 [10 base, +3 Dex]
Flatfooted: 10 [10 base]
Init: +3 [3 Dex]
CMB: +2 [0 BAB, +2 Str]
CMD: 15 [10 base, +0 BAB, +2 Str, +3 Dex]
Fortitude: +3 [2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex: +3 [0 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +6 [2 base, +4 Wis]
Speed: 30'


WEAPON
Morningstar: Attack: +2 [0 BAB, +2 Str], Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: x2, Type: P/B
Sling: Attack: +3 [0 BAB, +3 Dex], Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: x2, Type: B, Range: 50'


ARMOR
None: AC: +0, MDB +99, ACP: -0


RACIAL
Abilities: +2 Wis
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30'
Favored: Cleric (HP 1, Skill 0)
Bonus Feat: Extra Feat at Level 1
Skilled: +1 skill per level


CLASS: Cleric
Armor/Weapons: Light and medium armor and all shields (ex. tower) / all simple, longbow

Aura(Ex): Lawful, Good / minor

Channel Energy(Su): 1d6, 5/day
Positive energy, 30' burst
Heal living, OR damage undead (WILL for half, DC 12 (10 base, 0 level, 2 Cha))

Domains: Animal(Feather){APG}, Good


Domain Spells: 1st—calm animals(Feather), protection from evil(Good).


Animal(Feather) Granted Powers: Add Fly to your list of class skills. In addition, whenever you cast a spell that grants you a fly speed, your maneuverability increases by one step (up to perfect).


Eyes of the Hawk (Ex): You gain a racial bonus on Perception checks equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum +1). In addition, if you can act during a surprise round, you receive a +2 racial bonus on your Initiative check.


Touch of Good (Sp): You can touch a creature as a standard action, granting a sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws equal to half your cleric level (minimum 1) for 1 round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.


FEATS
Point Blank Shot (1st) - +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons within 30'
Precise Shot (human bonus) - shoot/throw ranged weapons at opponent in melee without -4 attack


TRAITS
Robot Slayer - gain a +1 trait bonus on attack rolls against robots and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by robots
Beast Bond {UC} - +1 trait bonus to Handle Animal and Ride / Handle Animal is a class skill


SKILLS 3 [2 base, +1 race]
Diplomacy +6 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha)
Handle Animal +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha, +1 trait)
K(Religion) +4 (1 rank, +3 CS, +0 Int)
Perception +5 (0 rank, NA CS, +4 Wis, +1 domain)
Ride +4 (0 rank, +0 CS, +3 Dex, +1 trait)


CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 58#
Medium: 116#
Heavy: 175#


EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Total (0.00gp, 0.0#, light)


FINANCES: 240.00gp


Appearance: Aja carries herself with a calm graceful and peaceful demeanor. Her long raven hair drops comfortable below shoulder length, and her tall but slight frame hides disciplined strength from years of martial training.


Background: _Aja’s eyes scanned over the parchment closely, before dropping into the chair with a heavy thud. She had expected a more routine promotion from her apprenticeship, to the regular travel teams to provide for and protect Torch and the surrounding environs against these technical aberrations. If she understood the missive correctly, she has instead been assigned to join a team in investigating the caves below the Torch. Surely this couldn’t be to uncover what may have caused the ceasing of the flame. Shouldn’t such an assignment fall to a more senior, more experience member of the Order?_

The Reinfalls were without child, a condition that pained Marla and Kharl Reinfall greatly. They brought their desire for a fuller family before Erastil ceaselessly, and to them Aja was born. To this date, Marla and Kharl maintain Aja was a blessing from Erastil. Aja was offered to the Erastil Order in Torch, for education and guidance. Aja proved a quick and gifted study, learning the clerical ways and winning approval from her teachers. In time, she entered training with one of the travel teams, tasked to care for and safeguard the natural creations against the technical aberrations. As she gained proficiencies in the bodily and spiritual tasks asked of her, she receives the unexpected assignment.

From her many senior mentors, she learned many and often conflicted views about the automatons. There are many who clearly voice their anger that the automatons are the cause of the sufferings in Torch and the greater Numeria. Yet, a few have suggested to her, usually behind closed doors, that it is the men behind the automatons, and not the automatons themselves, that is to blame.

These and other conflicted views warred within Aja as she considered the assignment. What is it the Order requires of her in this assignment? What will she find, and what, if anything, is she tasked with doing with her findings?[/sblock]

Brainstorming ideas for connections. Warning, editing in progress!

[sblock=Want to be Aja's friend, Vandor?]Perhaps we are late childhood friends, meeting shortly after your run to the cleric, my mentor. He's visited you on occasion to make sure you're ok, and we've gotten to play together when he speaks with your mother during those visits. If you're ok with this, I'd like us each to try something like the following. Let's try coming up with:

One thing I like about you.
One thing about you that bothers me.
One good memory we share.
One argument we've had that you still remember.

Let me know if you're game for answering those 4 questions, or if you have a few other questions that may be good to have answers to. Feel free to make anything up, based on what your first impression is from Aja's background. I will try the same, if you want my answers of Vandor.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 23, 2014)

grtrtle said:


> [sblock=Aja Reinfall]INFORMATION
> Name: Aja Reinfall
> Player: grtrtle
> Race: Human
> ...




I think that is a good idea. I will ponder your questions. I added to my background that they did some training together. Out of all the PC's, Aja makes the most sense to be friends with Vandor.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2014)

Argh, ok...carelessness on my part has led to me realizing that the Grenadier archetype is also not approved.

So. Kinda starting to think maybe I need to rethink this concept a little. 

I'll try my utmost to have it worked out, and street-legal, before the end of the week.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2014)

Hailey's connections:

*Aja and Vander* -  If they are closely associated, they could have encountered Hailey as she was looking to see if anyone was intending to go investigate the caves. They could have met her while also staying at the Evercandle Inn since they are from out of town (at least I think they are).  That would be a recent meeting.

*Twist* - He could have heard Hailey asking around about Khonnir and his discovery. While they might not have the same reasons for going to the caves (they probably were both vague about their reasons), they could have agreed to look for others together.

*Pery* - She could have met Hailey at the inn or potentially before.  Hailey is a bit serious for too much silliness and probably would only tolerate Pery's presence if that is how she behaves (reference "bubbly" as I am not sure how that is looking to be played).

*Olrich* - (not sure where the background is) If he mentioned dislike of lunatic, power-hungry mages that want to rule the lands with robots, Hailey would be certainly willing to be friends with him upon meeting at a tavern/inn.

*Zeta* - ??? 

Btw, with holiday vacation coming I will be out of the country from 24-31 Dec. While normally I would be visiting relatives and have Internet along with some time to post, this year it is a tour package and we will be staying in various hotels as we move from city to city. So my smart phone Internet and laptop Wi-Fi capability are unknown.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 26, 2014)

Alrighty! I have spent a lot of time thinking, and reviewing the other PCs, and thinking summore.

The result: Total redesign. My initial feel was that I wanted to play a skill-monkeyish ranged support-slash-sort-of-but-not-really-caster who used non-magical/technological abilities. That concept turned out to be both constrained, and constraining...good in a vacuum, but at odds with the rules given to us, and the rest of the party.

So now Zeta is an android, back to the guerrilla revolutionary android-rights activist. I dumped the 'I build high tech stuff' angle, since Twist has that covered, and scaled the skills to survivalist/stealth types, with some social skills needed to give some kind of semi-convincing ability to hide oneself and one's illegal activities. I took the Slayer class, as it really seemed to create a character who was good at the kind of skirmishing that I wanted Zeta to be good at; giving plenty of class options and a solid foundation of skill points, hit points, and combat ability to build from. I -may- multiclass into Gunslinger later, but at the start, Zeta does not use firearms. They are too loud, too obvious, and she was never trained in their use before her rebellion and escape.

Seriously considered Brawler too, cuz I like the unarmed attack angle, but some of its mechanics strike me as being a little too confusing.

So anyway! Sheet is still in development, but as far as social connections go:

Any PC who follows local news might have heard something about the outlaw Zeta, who is wanted by the Technologist League for acts of terrorism, sedition, subversion, barbarism, and...there's a list somewhere. It's pretty big. At 1st level, it's unlikely her exploits are -big- news, but there could be some talk to those with their ears to the ground.

Zeta wears a mask when fighting the good fight, and otherwise pretends to be just an ordinary (albeit oppressed) android citizen of Torch. If there is such a thing. I'm thinking she might work at an inn by day, which would put her in a position to mingle with other PCs who may not 'click' with her freedom fighting alter ego.

Twist, I'm thinking there's room for quite a partnership between our PCs...either to begin with, or over time. Twist's technical skills would be of interest to Zeta, and Zeta being an android might be of interest to Twist. Add to that, Zeta is capable in combat and both in and out of cities, making her a good companion for a ratling on the go.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Added a little more to Vzndor's background and PC connections. For Hailey I just listed that they first met at the store and later at the Inn. He was curious and asked about her occupation and weapons.

For Aja, I am still working on developing the nature of their friendship.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 29, 2014)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Twist, I'm thinking there's room for quite a partnership between our PCs...either to begin with, or over time. Twist's technical skills would be of interest to Zeta, and Zeta being an android might be of interest to Twist. Add to that, Zeta is capable in combat and both in and out of cities, making her a good companion for a ratling on the go.



Sounds good.  Glad to hear you reverted to Android...Twist will be enamored with Zeta purely because she's The Ultimate Shiny.  Twist follows the local news, so he would know Zeta's an outlaw, and he would've sought her out, followed her around, scurried after her, etc.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2014)

Hailey's connections:

*Aja and Vander* -  If they are closely associated, they could have encountered Hailey as she was looking to see if anyone was intending to go investigate the caves. They could have met her while also staying at the Evercandle Inn since they are from out of town (at least I think they are).  That would be a recent meeting.

*Twist* - He could have heard Hailey asking around about Khonnir and his discovery. While they might not have the same reasons for going to the caves (they probably were both vague about their reasons), they could have agreed to look for others together.

*Pery* - She could have met Hailey at the inn or potentially before.  Hailey is a bit serious for too much silliness and probably would only tolerate Pery's presence if that is how she behaves (reference "bubbly" as I am not sure how that is looking to be played).

*Olrich* - (not sure where the background is) If he mentioned dislike of lunatic, power-hungry mages that want to rule the lands with robots, Hailey would be certainly willing to be friends with him upon meeting at a tavern/inn.

*Zeta* - Similar to Olrich in if she heard about Zeta's exploits to not tolerate lunatic, power-hungry mages she would find common interests with the insurgent android. But the android bit might cause her some mistrust, thinking Zeta might be a robot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rogues' Gallery thread is up here. Please place your finished characters there using the format already mentioned in this thread. I will begin the final review once characters start showing up there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

Posted Hailey.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2015)

perrinmiller said:


> Posted Hailey.




A few quick things:

Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +6 armor]
should be
Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +4 armor]

CLASS: Fighter
should be
CLASS: Gunslinger (Pistolero)


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine is good to go. Have both the regular background and the connections part locked in too, and remembered to substitute Zeta for Deezy Klatta in the latter.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2015)

Going to throw this up here so I can get it finalized and make sure I correct any errors before posting to the RG. Zeta is now a little rangery, not a huge damage dealer or tank, but is mobile and good at scouting and ambushing. I am considering either doing a gunslinger level, or possibly getting the rogue talent that allows firearm use, later on. We will see!

[sblock]INFORMATION
Name: Zeta
Player: Shayuri
Race: Android
Class: Slayer (ACG)
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Hallit
Deity: None
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 10
Height: 5' 8""
Weight: 150#
Hair Color: Pale blue
Eye Color: Dull red
Skin Color: Pale

ABILITIES
Str: 14 +2 (5 points)
Dex: 18 +4 (10 points, +2 racial)
Con: 14 +2 (5 points)
Int: 12 +1 (0 points, + 2 racial)
Wis: 16 +3 (10 points)
Cha: 10 +0 (2 points, -2 racial)

COMBAT
HP: 12 [d10, +2 Con]
AC: 16 [10 base, +4 Dex, +2 armor]
AC Touch: 14 [10 base, +4 Dex]
Flatfooted: 12 [10 base, +2 armor]
Init: +6 [4 Dex, +2 trait]
CMB: +3 [1 BAB, +2 Str]
CMD: 17 [10 base, +1 BAB, +2 Str, +4 Dex]
Fortitude: +4 [2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex: +6 [2 base, +4 Dex]
Will: +3 [0 base, +3 Wis]
Speed: 30'

WEAPON
Rapier: Attack: +5 [1 BAB, +4 Dex], Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Longbow: Attack: +5 [1 BAB, +4 Dex], Damage: 1d8, Crit: x3, Type: P, Range: 100'

ARMOR
Leather: AC: +2, MDB +6, ACP: -0

RACIAL
Android
Humanoid and Construct type
+2 Int, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
+2 Perception, -4 Sense Motive
+4 to save vs mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, and stun effects
Immune to fatigue, exhaustion, disease and sleep effects
Nanite surge: 1/day as immediate action add 3+lvl to any d20 roll
Favored Class: Slayer
- +1 skill point

CLASS: Slayer
Armor/Weapons: All simple, martial weapons. Light armor, medium armor, shields.
Studied Target (+1 Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival, atk and dmg against single target that is 'studied' as a move action)
Track (+1/2 lvl to Survival rolls to track)

 FEATS
Technologist (1st)

 TRAITS
Against the Technic League (+2 dmg against targets associated with the League)
Reactionary {APG} - gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks

SKILLS 8 [6 base, +1 Int, +1 FC]
Acrobatics +8 (1 rnk + 4 Dex + 3 class)
Bluff +4 (1 rnk + 0 cha + 3 class)
Disguise +4 (1 rnk + 0 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge: Local +5 (1 rnk + 1 int + 3 class)
Perception +9 (1 rnk + 3 wis + 3 class + 2 race)
Sense Motive +3 (1 rnk + 3 wis + 3 class -4 race)
Stealth +8 (1 rnk + 4 dex + 3 class)
Survival +7 (1 rnk + 3 wis + 3 class)

CARRYING CAPACITY
Light: 58#
Medium: 116#
Heavy: 175#

EQUIPMENT
Weapons -
Rapier, +5 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg, 18-20/x2, 2lbs, 20gp
Longbow, +5 to hit, 1d8 dmg, 20/x3, 3lbs, 75gp
20 arrows, 3lb, 1gp

Armour -
Leather Armor, +2 AC, maxDex +6, ACP 0, 10gp, 15lbs
Traveller's clothes

Gear -
Backpack, 2lbs, 2gp
2 belt pouches, 1lb, 2gp
Bedroll, 5lbs, 5sp
Waterskin, 4lbs, 1gp
50' silk rope, 5lbs, 10gp
Disguise Kit, 8lbs, 50gp 
Flash Powder (APG), 50gp
Scent Cloak (UE), 20gp
2 Smokesticks, 40gp
Glowing Ink, 5gp
2 Acid, 2lbs, 20gp

FINANCES: 3gp 5sp

Appearance: 
[sblock]Zeta has the appearance of a young humanoid woman in her late teens to early twenties at first glance. More study quickly finds the differences in her pale skin and strange faded blue hair. Her eyes are a dark, sullen red shade, and small blue lines like tattoos crisscross her skin in odd, angular formations. She is small for her mass, being made of stuff that is overall denser than human flesh, and considerably stronger than she looks though still well within human norms. Zeta dresses in layers, usually with a concealing outer layer that can easily and quickly be discarded like a large cloak cloak or coat or poncho with a wide-brimmed hat, and an inner layer of lighter, easier to move in clothing.[/sblock]

Background: 
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 6, 2015)

Twist's connections:

*Hailey* - He heard Hailey asking around about Khonnir and his discovery. While they might not have the same reasons for going to the caves (they were both vague about their reasons), they agreed to look for others together, and have thus far ventured out twice prior with the other.

*Pery* - Twist knows Pery and they stick together as friends because they're both small and therefore in the genetic minority.  Pery's association with the Order is of interest to Twist.  Plus, he likes her bubbly mannerisms.

*Zeta* - Zeta is Twist's closest friend and ally.  Twist follows local news and heard about the outlaw Zeta, who is wanted by the Technologist League for acts of terrorism, sedition, subversion, barbarism, and...there's a list somewhere. It's pretty big. Twist and Zeta enjoy quite a partnership; they're longtime collaborators. Twist's technical skills interest Zeta, and Zeta being an android has Twist utterly fascinated.  Add to that, Zeta is capable in combat and both in and out of cities, making her an excellent companion for a ratling on the go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> Going to throw this up here so I can get it finalized and make sure I correct any errors before posting to the RG. Zeta is now a little rangery, not a huge damage dealer or tank, but is mobile and good at scouting and ambushing. I am considering either doing a gunslinger level, or possibly getting the rogue talent that allows firearm use, later on. We will see!
> 
> [sblock]INFORMATION
> Name: Zeta
> ...




Looks like you get more starting gold. Slayers get 300 for starting gold.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2015)

Yep, of which I have spent quite a lot. The 29 gold listed is post-purchase of the expensive armor, and the sword and bow, and the gear listed. I'll review it to make sure I have the calculation correct.

Ah, flibbertygibbet! I see what I did. My first draft had masterwork studded leather armor, but I decided to ditch that and buy a disguise kit and some alchemical stuff, and somehow got my wires crossed and forgot to note those new purchases.

Sorry about that! Fixing nao!

And fixed. Adding description and background stuff now. Once that's done and I get the thumbs up, it's off to the RG I go!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> A few quick things:
> 
> Flatfooted: 14 [10 base, +6 armor]
> should be
> ...




Fixed


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 7, 2015)

perrinmiller said:


> Posted Hailey.




A few more quick things:

Backpack with Sunrod Holder(2gp, 2#, back) (16# Total)

Total (289.7gp, 53#, Medium) Without Backpack (37#, Light)

FINANCES: 9.3gp


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 7, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Edited into the sheet, above. Thx.




A male ratfolk has the following height/weight ranges:
3'-7" 65# 2d4 x3#
which gives ranges of:
3'-9" to 4'-3" and 71# to 89#

Twist is a bit too big for a ratfolk.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kaodi said:


> Mine is good to go. Have both the regular background and the connections part locked in too, and remembered to substitute Zeta for Deezy Klatta in the latter.




Perception +1 (1 rank, +1 Wis) should be Perception +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 8, 2015)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> which gives ranges of:
> 3'-9" to 4'-3" and 71# to 89#
> 
> Twist is a bit too big for a ratfolk.



Amended, thanks (4' and 80#).  Please see my updated character sheet for Twist in our RG.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 8, 2015)

Feexed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I'm on board for this, with the exception that Twist is not a new arrival.  He's a native citizen, albeit one who hails from the sewers.




Please only post characters in the rogues gallery. Anything else should be in this thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 8, 2015)

Whoops. Apologies. I missed that that was not in our OOC. That, apparently, is a hazard of my using my smartphone to respond to notifications.  Would you like me to ask a moderator to delete my wayward post?


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 8, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> Rogues' Gallery thread is up here. Please place your finished characters there using the format already mentioned in this thread. I will begin the final review once characters start showing up there.




Ooh, I apologize for my lack of diligence! Aja coming...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> A few more quick things:
> 
> Backpack with Sunrod Holder(2gp, 2#, back) (16# Total)
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 8, 2015)

My bad.  I automatically replied to the post in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Would you like me to ask a moderator to delete my wayward post?




No need to bother the moderators. Just watch what you are posting where.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2015)

Some final cleanup on the Character sheets:

Kaodi:

Kellish should be Kelish.

========================================

grtrtle:

Leather Armor: AC: +2, MDB +6, ACP: 0

Bandolier{UE} (5sp, 0#, strapped)

Total (178.20, 58.0#, light)

Like Twist your 61.8gp actually weight enough for your total carried to be right around the limit. We will call it 1 pound since 50 coins weigh about 1 pound.

========================================

perrinmiller:

Speed: 20' (30' without backpack)

========================================

Graybeard:

Languages: Common, [need 2 more languages]

Studded Leather: AC: +3, MDB +5, ACP: -1

Hooded Lamp -> Hooded Lantern

Total (105.91gp, 61#, Medium)

FINANCES: 74gp, 9cp

========================================

Shayuri:

Armor/Weapons: All simple, martial weapons. Light armor, medium armor, shields (-tower).

SKILLS 8 [6 base, +1 Int, +1 FC]

Please put equipment in proper format. I believe you have overspent this time, e.g. Rapier (20gp, 2#, belt)

Also please post Zeta in the Rogues Gallery.

========================================

 [MENTION=80463]Rabbage[/MENTION]:

Please post Peryllalee in the Rogues Gallery along with changes already discussed.

========================================

CanadienneBacon:

Add:
Name: Twist
to the top of the INFORMATION section.

You forgot to add penalty for armor check penalty to physical skills:
Climb +4 (1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Str, -1 ACP)
Disable Device +10 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +1 Rogue, +2 mwk tools, -1 ACP)
Escape Artist +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
Sleight of Hand +7 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
Stealth +11 (1 rank, +3 CS, +4 Dex, +4 size, -1 ACP)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2015)

Fixed it again


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2015)

Shayuri:

Armor/Weapons: All simple, martial weapons. Light armor, medium armor, shields (-tower).

20 arrows (1gp, 3#, belt)
Bedroll (1sp, 5#, in backpack)
Scent Cloak {UE} (20gp, 2#, pouch 2)
2 Smokesticks (40gp, 1#, pouch 1)
TOTAL: (306.1gp, 53#, light)

FINANCES: -6.1gp

You are still over 300gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2015)

Huh! I ran that twice last night and everything. Must have missed a line item.

Okay, dropped a vial of acid, which should get me back on track, moneywise. Fixed the proficiencies and weight as well.

Thanks, Tailspinner.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 10, 2015)

Updated Vandor, fixing Languages, Armor, Equipment, and Finances. Also added a bit more to PC relationships.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2015)

I think we lost Rabbage. Expect the game thread soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 13, 2015)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Add:
> Name: Twist
> to the top of the INFORMATION section.
> 
> ...



Done, thx.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> Expect the game thread soon.



Cool.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 14, 2015)

The game thread is here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> The game thread is here.



Cool.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 15, 2015)

I will give  [MENTION=80463]Rabbage[/MENTION] until Tuesday, 20th January, 2015, 06:00 PM C.S.T.
I will write Peryllalee out of the adventure if Rabbage is a no show by then.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> I will give  [MENTION=80463]Rabbage[/MENTION] until Tuesday, 20th January, 2015, 06:00 PM C.S.T.
> I will write Peryllalee out of the adventure if Rabbage is a no show by then.




The deadline has come and gone. We have a solid six. Rabbage and thus Peryllalee are out.


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry the posts have been infrequent. Getting into character. Should be posting more regularly as I and Aja sync up.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 29, 2015)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6780165]grtrtle[/MENTION]
your presence is require in the IC thread.


----------



## grtrtle (Jan 29, 2015)

Trying to get an account in InvisibleCastle.

I'll roll in CoyoteCode until I figure it out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2015)

Yep, I saw. I'll be posting a little later this afternoon when I have time for more than just a quick acknowledgement.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am going to try to keep the 'one post a day' rate. Remember that Saturday and Sunday count as one day. I will try to make my post each day in the afternoon or evening on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday. If you see that you will be gone for longer then 48 hours then post it here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

Fine by me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2015)

I will be at a conference Wednesday and Thursday this week, and unable to post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2015)

Take care, CanadienneBacon

Tailspinner, I was thinking to take a Move Action to look through windows and keep the Standard Action for either more movement or something else depending upon results. Will you provide a mid-round update?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2015)

perrinmiller said:


> Tailspinner, I was thinking to take a Move Action to look through windows and keep the Standard Action for either more movement or something else depending upon results. Will you provide a mid-round update?




Sure!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2015)

So I'm a liiiiiiittle confused about where the noises are coming from. I thought it was the smaller building on the north end, but now it sounds like something might be happening in the building Zeta is adjacent to?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> So I'm a liiiiiiittle confused about where the noises are coming from. I thought it was the smaller building on the north end, but now it sounds like something might be happening in the building Zeta is adjacent to?




The three buildings on the map are the tavern (southwest), the foundry (southeast) and the HOUSE (north). The scream came from the HOUSE.

Everyone hears a loud crash coming from the direction of the HOUSE but no one can quite make out the exact direction.

Everyone hears a second loud crash that appears to be coming from the inside of the HOUSE on its east side.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2015)

Ah, the east side of the HOUSE, not the east side of the map.

Great! Thanks!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "I like you, Hailey, but you're mean, calling me Twitch and accusing Val."



Oops, that was an OOC mistake. Last time I played with a ratkin character they had a name of "Twitch" and I tend to draft replies without actually looking at the thread all the time. Hailey was not calling him a different name.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2015)

perrinmiller said:


> Oops, that was an OOC mistake. Last time I played with a ratkin character they had a name of "Twitch" and I tend to draft replies without actually looking at the thread all the time. Hailey was not calling him a different name.



No worries at all. I think it totally works, given Hailey's gruff and Twist's nervous nature. Feel free to continue calling him Twitch.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2015)

I suppose if you *want* it as a nickname, I can oblige.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2015)

Hm, ok. Feeling a bit ignored now, but alrighty then.

I'm okay with moving on, but it would be nice to at least have a mention acknowledging my post.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shayuri said:


> Hm, ok. Feeling a bit ignored now, but alrighty then.
> 
> I'm okay with moving on, but it would be nice to at least have a mention acknowledging my post.






Tailspinner said:


> Hailey, Twist and Zeta do a thorough search of the house but come up empty handed. There doesn't seem to be any signs as to why the robot went berserk.




I added you to the above post.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I added you to the above post.



Driest.post.evah.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], I feel your pain but TS's response is so deadpan that I can't stop laughing.  

Maybe I shouldn't drink coffee this late at night.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2015)

lol...touche'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2015)

Assume that most of the routine adventuring gear listed in the Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook can be found at the General Store. Inkrit leaves the sale of armor and weapons to the guildhouse artisans. There is also a number of items from Ultimate Equipment as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2015)

grtrtle said:


> I have decided to bow out of this campaign. I am sorry for any inconveniences this may cause. May your journeys be mighty and adventuresome. Good luck everyone.




OK. Sorry to see you leave. Better now than later in the middle of something big. Feel free to continue and watch the thread.

I will not replace the character. We are now at 5 in the group. I will phase out grtrtle's character soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 20, 2015)

On second thought I will keep her for now as an NPC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2015)

Twist purchases:  (2) waterproof bags, a snorkel, and (8) trail rations.  If someone will help him carry the 8 trail rations, he will give you 4 of them to keep.  He can only carry one more pound before going into the next encumbrance level, and I want him to stay at light encumbrance if at all possible.

(2) Waterproof bag, 5 sp, 1/2#
(8) Trail rations, 5 sp, 1#*
Snorkel, 5 sp, --


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't forget about your 20% discount.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks.  I've included the 20% discount on my RG update for Twist's equipment purchase.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Twist purchases:  (2) waterproof bags, a snorkel, and (8) trail rations.  If someone will help him carry the 8 trail rations, he will give you 4 of them to keep.  He can only carry one more pound before going into the next encumbrance level, and I want him to stay at light encumbrance if at all possible.
> 
> (2) Waterproof bag, 5 sp, 1/2#
> (8) Trail rations, 5 sp, 1#*
> Snorkel, 5 sp, --



Hailey can, she has room and already has to drop her pack to return to light encumbrance. I will answer IC later from computer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2015)

I am heading out of town tomorrow morning and flying back stateside for about 4 days. I will have some WiFi access at the hotels, but probably not during the day.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2015)

Expect an update early next week. I am fighting with Real Life right now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 6, 2015)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
If you have anything you wish to do in the hour wait let me know.
Otherwise we will move things along.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2015)

Just extracting the blindheim's eyeballs as I said and identifying the potions. +9 on Spellcraft if you would just prefer to roll for it behind the scenes.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2015)

Tailspinner said:


> If you have anything you wish to do in the hour wait let me know.
> 
> Otherwise we will move things along.



Hailey will keep watch. 
Other than aiding with Potion ID with her Perception checks, there is nothing special that I have in mind.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 7, 2015)

How did Aja's six points of healing end up being split up?  I think Hailey received some?  I'm unclear if there was/is healing available for Twist to have received.  The Blindheim clawed Twist for -3 hp.  

It took me several tries of saying "blindheim" out loud my best German accent before it dawned on me that it "blindheim" sounds a hell of a lot like "blind 'em."  Funny.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> How did Aja's six points of healing end up being split up?  I think Hailey received some?  I'm unclear if there was/is healing available for Twist to have received.  The Blindheim clawed Twist for -3 hp.




Aja channeled energy for the group. So all within the radius (30 feet) received healing if they needed it. So thus Hailey and Twist were healed for up to 6 points which is how far Twist was down.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 12, 2015)

I had hoped that Graybeard would have posted but I guess there is an issue. I will NPC Vandor for now.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2015)

Just FYI, I have been holding off IC waiting on other people to post some.


----------



## Kaodi (May 29, 2015)

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] May I go ahead and just say what the hazard is or do you want to tell Olrich in game what he knows first?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 2, 2015)

I will be at a conference Tuesday through Friday.  I may have time to check in here and there but it will only be for small snippets at a time. I expect to be able to post Thursday evening, though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2015)

Take care and no worries, mate.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been MIA for a week of vacation and then a week getting caught up at work.  I'm here now, however, and will be resuming activity today and tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2015)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I have been MIA for a week of vacation and then a week getting caught up at work.  I'm here now, however, and will be resuming activity today and tomorrow.




It happens. Welcome back. 
Just in time for Indy Day.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2015)

Real life has once again reared its ugly head. I will try to get a post up when I can.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 21, 2015)

Take your time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, I'm bowing out.  My workload is about to amp up on a permanent basis, and with several things on my plate at home, I'm finetuning my gaming obligations.  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], I really like Twist.  Could we leave the door open to his return as an NPC, or perhaps as a full-on PC?


----------

